# Porter Cable Polisher Importing Guide



## 182_Blue

Hey,i know quite a few of us have one, but this is for those who dont.

look at the picture below, this was done by wdpro, who at the time was a novice with a porter cable, he used megs #83 followed be megs #80, as you can see the results speak for themselves










For those who dont know, the pc is a random orbit car polisher, it is used on your cars paint, windows, headlights, it gives amazing results safely, the machine is wonderfully easy to use and very safe for your paint, it does not get your paint hot like an orbital polisher, the pc mimicks the movement of your hand. only alot quicker, please do read up on the pc before use though

There are a few on here that have already used this guide and have there new pcs already, and i have only had good feedback about it + some excellent results

please note the clickable links, do feel free to pm me for import advice, and discount code

firstly go here to buy

CLICKY

you can also get cloths, wax etc + the new meguiars range from them

Here you can buy the pc polisher kit ( sonus sfx pad polisher kit), i would buy an extra backing plate ( sonus 6" backing plate), and possibly some extra 6" sfx pads, also some 4" sfx spot pads may come in handy (if buying 4" pads you need to buy a 3.5" backing plate.

The shipping will be aprox $60, but that will be very quickly delivered to you (in aprox 3 days), also whilst your at it you can use your special discount code that i will give you (pm me, i only do this as the code can often change, and pm me about import duty )

Then sit back an wait for your pc to come.

Whilst waiting for your pc you will need a 110v transformer, extension, and plug, this can be bought from screwfix (clickable links in yellow below)

Transformer £39.99 

Extension £19.69

Plug £3.41

When your pc comes you will need to cut of the usa 2 pin plug, you then need to put on the new plug (as above), american black is live, and white is neutral, there is no earth as the cable is double insulated, this is a very easy 2 minute job,so dont worry if you are at all woried about wiring please leave it to an expert, a usefull guide here by one of our members CLICKY

Then you will need to buy yourself some polish/swirl remover, i personally chose meguiars #80 for general swirl removing (known as speed glaze), and #83 (known as dual action polish "DACP") for problem areas (be cautious with this as it has a strong cutting action)but im now quite liking the Menzerna range, especially on hard VW paint, you dont need special waxes etc, as you can use your ordinary polishes with the machine, but there are plenty of products out there to use, and different paint works better with different polishes, if your unsure ask on the forum.

you should really also use some microfibre wipes to remove these products, these can be bought from various places, try HERE for microfibres and polishes etc

Then you will need to do a bit of research on this forum

you also should view this site http://bettercarcare.com/articles.php?articleId=47 clicky for a full write up on the pc and its use.

Here is a online video of the PC in action Clicky

pics of the machine and pads




























i hope this helps, please do a bit of research on the links, if you have any questions please feel free to pm any of the mods.

a coulpe pics of mine after my first attempt with the pc, i used

1. NXT Wash

2. clay bar

3. meguiars #83 DACP on an orange sonus pad

4. meguiars #80 speed glaze on green sonus pad

5. meguiars NXT tech wax.




























Another example of a friends vectra, half polished, half un polished (megs #83 then megs #80)










And a VW g60 with hard paint and 16 years old, polsihed with menzerna IP, menzerna final polish 2, and sealed with menzerna FMJ
from this


















to this


















And my asbo after some #80 and topped of with some glanz wax (Just so you can see that it can be used on a new car)





































And here with Menzerna IP & FP2 topped with blackfires AFPP and ivory wax


----------



## Brazo

Good guide I think Shauns guide has been instrumental in most peoples purchase of a pc in the last year.


----------



## 182_Blue

hehe, thx, i hope it helps people


----------



## dino

Fantastic guide and worked fine for me!

Added to rep point too


----------



## 182_Blue

dino said:


> Fantastic guide and worked fine for me!
> 
> Added to rep point too


good good, gotta catch up with whizzer


----------



## Neil_S

Brilliant guide, thanks again, it helped when I bought my pc


----------



## Peter D

Thanks Shaun - a great guide that made ordering/assembling a lot easier!


----------



## rahrah

great guide fella!


----------



## Suasexed

Same here, if it wasn't for that original thread i would have been completely lost, still trying to find out how to plug it in!


----------



## 182_Blue

thx  , if you like the link vote for it above (the scales in top right)


----------



## MarriedBlonde

I hope I'm allowed to do this but if you goto www.ukmkivs.net and search for a guy called John_wintle he can give you a discount code for 20% off

J.


----------



## 182_Blue

Yeh of course you can post, but no need to search i too can get you 20% now


----------



## Wmffra

*Thanks 182_blue*

Following your guide, I decided to purchase the pc and some goodies from Autopia. Hopefully they will all be here very soon!

Anyways thanks for the heads up . . .


----------



## Throbbe

MarriedBlonde said:


> I hope I'm allowed to do this but if you goto www.ukmkivs.net and search for a guy called John_wintle he can give you a discount code for 20% off
> 
> J.


lol. Emailed him friday to see if he was doing another group buy. I get most of my stuff through him.


----------



## nogrille

Throbbe - keep us updated on JW, would be a good time for another group buy.


----------



## MarriedBlonde

nogrille said:


> Throbbe - keep us updated on JW, would be a good time for another group buy.


He's always doing offers and discounts  good guy.

J.


----------



## Throbbe

nogrille said:


> Throbbe - keep us updated on JW, would be a good time for another group buy.


Er ...



182_blue said:


> Yeh of course you can post, but no need to search i too can get you 20% now


Same discount as John was offering. Not sure if I'm going to order straight away anyway, as I've just cleared my credit cards after many years of trying and I don't want to start off down that road again. The Throbbemobile needs a new exhaust too (you'll hear me arrive at NR if you're there on the 9th, in fact you might hear me several minutes before!)


----------



## nogrille

skim reading really is my downfall!


----------



## Rich

182_blue said:


> Yeh of course you can post, but no need to search i too can get you 20% now


Is that just on Pc's or all Autopia bits Shaun?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## 182_Blue

Rich said:


> Is that just on Pc's or all Autopia bits Shaun?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


on everything mate


----------



## charliecroker

yeah mate thats a brilliant thread....should be a sticky....cant find the rep button to click


----------



## Wmffra

*Doh!*



182_blue said:


> on everything mate


Wish I found this place before ordering my PC from Autopia only got 10% off through joining their forum . . .


----------



## 182_Blue

Wmffra said:


> Wish I found this place before ordering my PC from Autopia only got 10% off through joining their forum . . .


yeh i only got 10% of my pc too

charlie, top right corner (scales) ;-)


----------



## crnflke

Just to let you know the screwfix links are dead.


----------



## Ricky911

Thanks 182_Blue,

Got my PC today (3 days like u said) thanks to your fantastic importing guide.  

also my screwfix bits have arrived too.

just waiting for my Meguiars gear to come.


----------



## Brazo

^^^Its all down hill financially from here Rich!


----------



## Ricky911

Mark,

I see what you mean...£££££..i have really got hooked on this since you did the Porsche.

BUT i am fascinated by it all and the way you can get fantastic results.

Maybe when you do your next detail may i watch you (i know a bit anal and sad) in action.

Richard


----------



## Brazo

Tis easy to get hooked I know, I would be more than glad to demonstarte the pc to you and I'll let you know when I do my next car!


----------



## Ricky911

cheers Mark.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## 182_Blue

Ricky911 said:


> Thanks 182_Blue,
> 
> Got my PC today (3 days like u said) thanks to your fantastic importing guide.
> 
> also my screwfix bits have arrived too.
> 
> just waiting for my Meguiars gear to come.


brilliant mate, glad it helped you


----------



## Throbbe

Just a thought, I know the screwfix stuff is more rugged and suitable for outdoor/regular use, but for my purposes would something like this be man enough for the job:

240-110 Voltage Converter Step Down Transformer


----------



## Spammy

Throbbe said:


> Just a thought, I know the screwfix stuff is more rugged and suitable for outdoor/regular use, but for my purposes would something like this be man enough for the job:
> 
> 240-110 Voltage Converter Step Down Transformer


That transformer is £1 or so cheaper? I wouldn't bother, the screwfix one is a decent bit of kit!


----------



## Throbbe

Spammy said:


> That transformer is £1 or so cheaper? I wouldn't bother, the screwfix one is a decent bit of kit!


Eh? Screwfix one is £34.95 I thought. I agree about durability of the proper kit as I've worked on enough construction sites to see the abuse they can survive, but was thinking for my use I could get away with the cheaper option.


----------



## Alex L

Spammy said:


> That transformer is £1 or so cheaper? I wouldn't bother, the screwfix one is a decent bit of kit!


this does look good, but you will really need an extension lead as the PC cord is only 2 metres and you'd have to keep picking it up and moving it around which can be a real PITA

Alex


----------



## Throbbe

Wouldn't be at all costly/difficult to extend it, but yep, it would lose some of the advantage.

Maybe I should stop being such a tight git!


----------



## Brazo

You will need more than 300w, saying that from your link it looks like they do a 500w one


----------



## Super Josh

What a fantastic guide and a good price too. So good infact that I bit the bullet yesterday and ordered myself a PC and a few accessories and udes Shaun's 20% discount code  Can't wait for them to turn up now. I can see this hobby getting expensive.



Josh


----------



## 182_Blue

yeh get the discount while you can as autopia are removing or reducing most discount codes


----------



## Throbbe

Not kidding. Just placed my order and it wasn't I got the confirmation I realised the discount was less than I thought.  

Still, looking forward to playing with my new toy!


----------



## 182_Blue

yeh most, if not all discount codes have been reduced if not removed, still the good service will be there hopefully


----------



## Super Josh

Well the postman has arrived, like others a fantastic 3 day service and they even marked the documentation to avoid import duty  Just need to learn how to use it all now 










Josh


----------



## 182_Blue

cool selection there matey, why did you order a carpark ticket machine  lol


----------



## Throbbe

Mine should arrive today. In fact, thinking of working from home this PM as I'm getting all excitable!


----------



## 182_Blue

im awaiting a autopia delivery today too, only ordered on monday night too , with the postie would hurry coz i want to nip to the ford garage


----------



## Super Josh

182_blue said:


> why did you order a carpark ticket machine  lol


LOL 

Josh


----------



## Super Josh

Craig, see my other post, but yes the EX arrived safely and that is the very bottle. Very nicely packaged too  



Josh


----------



## 182_Blue

did you use it yet josh


----------



## enc

So now i know what a PC is 
Good guide.


----------



## adamf

Is the transformer the 750VA Portable Power Tool Transformer P7?

Just checking the link if up to date.


----------



## 182_Blue

yeh its the 750VA Portable Power Tool Transformer P7 at £34.99


----------



## AdyUK

Yes, its a 110v Step down. 750VA is just the power it puts out. Its more than enough for a PC. You'll also need the plug and extension as said in the guide.


----------



## adamf

Yeah cheers. I was just checking because it didn't say 110v anywhere on the ad.


----------



## cosmos

Hi,

Can anyone help with a discount code for autopia?

Cheers.


----------



## Jace

cosmos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help with a discount code for autopia?
> 
> Cheers.


You got PM


----------



## cosmos

A friend of mine, 'lurking' on this board is wanting to buy a :buffer: PC:buffer: from autopia. The code I was given doesn't work, can any of you nice chaps help?


----------



## 182_Blue

pm me if you havnt had one yet, the ones i got work


----------



## Stuart

Wondering if someone can give me some advice.
Seriously considering buying a pc soon, Most people seem to like the SFX package. What I am wondering is, Is there enough pads in the SFX package? Or am I better buying extra pads etc?
I would like to get some 4" pads aswell, Can anyone recommend the best ones to get?

Stuart.


----------



## 182_Blue

get the sfx pads, at the moment the pc is on sale for $129 so i would buy that and get the pads/ plate seperately as this will save you cash, as for how many i would get more of the polishing and cutting pads than i would the wax ones as they get more use and get more abuse too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Reputation added 

Excellent guide mate - thanks for your help via PM too


----------



## Benn 304r

Hello there,

Ive just signed up to this site:newbie: :thumb: 

I have a pc on order from autopia, and was wondering if its possible to connect an ordinary plug? Or isnt this possible due to the voltage? (sorry but not clued up on this  )

Excellent site by the way!!!!


----------



## 182_Blue

you cannot connect an ordinary plug, and you need a transformer to step the voltage down, for the plug fitting look HERE , and for info on the transformer read this guide


----------



## Benn 304r

cool, thanks for the speedy reply m8!

Of to screwfix then.


----------



## 182_Blue

yup, cost about £46 all in delivered for the tranny, plug, and extension


----------



## Benn 304r

yep just ordered it, thanks again.


----------



## DuncHank

STUPID question here, but how does the PC polisher differ from a run of the mill grinder!?


----------



## 182_Blue

what sort of grinder are you talking about ??, a pc is a random orbital machine, i.e it doesnt spin, it sort of jiggles, and mimmicks hand movements (but alot fatser than we could ever manage), its relatively safe to use on your cars paint and is a good tool for begginer and pro alike, other machines (i.e rotarys) are much more dangerpous for your paint and not to be recomended for amatuers, also most rotary users finish of with a pc anyway


----------



## DuncHank

Is there a cheaper alternative to a PC?? As ya know i can't justify expense of one for the use it'll get, can't find the Cosmos (??) ones that are the same as the megs ones for love nor money!! And when i say grinder i mean the type you'd use with grinding disks to grind/cut metal etc!! LOL!!


----------



## 182_Blue

mate, many have tried to find a cheap alternative, and there just isnt one, so its a pc or nothing  lol


----------



## DuncHank

Well thats a bit rubbish, seems there maybe a space in the market for something to be developed...hmmmmm  Will see what a PC can do for my paintwork before i splash any cash. Cheers for the help fella


----------



## AR-CoolC

DuncHank said:


> Well thats a bit rubbish, seems there maybe a space in the market for something to be developed...hmmmmm


Yeah I though the same, I have been searching through all the power tool companies web sites and it seems that none of them make a variable speed random orbital polisher.

Looks like Porter Cable have the market to themselves.


----------



## scobe

I think anything made for the UK market would more than likely cost the same if not more than the PC (Taxes & type approval). Everything seems to cost more on this side of the pond! Or when people import, the dollar gets turned straight into pounds . Autopia did me a good deal on my PC & I didn't have to fork out for import tax :thumb: . OK, you have to buy a transformer, lead & plug, at least you end up with a decent dedicated extension lead & a safer operating voltage.
The next step would be a rotary, look how much a decent one of those costs.


----------



## Throbbe

Black and Decker Mouse or something similar might do it, but far too small to be of any practical use polishing a car. Have seen them used quite effectively for metal polishing.


----------



## adtmits

Great guide, have rated it.

Ordered my PC today so hopefully will be here soon enough.


----------



## Triple Trouble

Ordered my PC yesterday, so hopefully mine will be here Friday or Saturday. Fingers crossed for a nice day Sat!


----------



## Gray

I just got mine yesterday courtesy of this thread and a few PMs from 182

Just hoping now that the weather is good at the weekend and that i can convince the missus that i dont need to finish decorating the kitchen for another week!


----------



## Chris_Foci

I receieved my PC today also as a result of this thread and lots of advice from 182blue!

Looks like a good bit of kit, just have to wait for a half decent day to tackle my Focus!

Chris


----------



## 182_Blue

good news chaps, glad to have been of help


----------



## Triple Trouble

Well mine turned up today, import duty free. Result. Thanks 182.


----------



## swampy

What can I say, buy from Autopia they are absolutely fantasic to deal with. My PC arrived within three days and was well packaged  Swapped the plug, came to use - half way through the bonnet it packed in and would only work on speed 6 :doublesho 
Contacted Autopia - no problem, three days later another PC arrived (told me to keep / bin the old one) along with a bottle of Sonus Paint Cleaner.
BUY FROM AUTOPIA you know it's right.

Thanks 182 :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

well sorry you had a problem, but glad it was sorted so easily, take note everyone else, you may think you can get a better deal elsewhere but if something goes wrong will you get the above service ?? i doubt it.

ps swampy keep the old one as im sure its easily fixed


----------



## swampy

Repair planned and in progress ...... means I can two different pads ready to go!!!! Oh bother, that means I'll need a new transformer with two outlets, and some more pads - what a problem to have :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

swampy said:


> Repair planned and in progress ...... means I can two different pads ready to go!!!! Oh bother, that means I'll need a new transformer with two outlets, and some more pads - what a problem to have :lol:


alternatively you can buy a power splitter cheap :thumb: http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?cId=102592&ts=09066&id=66750


----------



## ChrisGT

BIG thanks to Shaun who walked me through purchasing one of these that turned into purchasing half the shop lol, cheers mate


----------



## Denzil

*Happy man*

My order to Autopia arrived today, fully intact and with the correct documentation !!!!!!!:thumb: 
Excellent service from the folks at Autopia..
Now to get it all together with the kit from Screwfix... :buffer:


----------



## D-an-W

PuntoGT said:


> BIG thanks to Shaun who walked me through purchasing one of these that turned into purchasing half the shop lol, cheers mate


I know the feeling m8y...But as he says, you save a shedload...:buffer: 'ing real soon, thanks Shaun!

EDIT: The ScrewFix package just arrived :lol: But the Transformer is 2nd Hand :doublesho 
Phoned them and the guy was as :doublesho 'ed as me, they are :driver: 'ing a replacement one tomorrow :thumb:

(Love the emoticons on here, can you tell  )


----------



## 182_Blue

how do you mean second hand ?, thats not good


----------



## ChrisGT

Its prob a refurbed one, usually one thats buggered up in a couple of weeks and sent back, they send it to repair if its something silly that has went wrong.


----------



## D-an-W

This...








And...









It was also covered in what looks like plaster dust too, but that didn't photo too well...


----------



## Alex L

D-an-W said:


> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also covered in what looks like plaster dust too, but that didn't photo too well...


Mine was like that that and i've had no problems, as they dont come in their own box it could be that they're stored near( under/next to) plaster type products


----------



## D-an-W

Theres the thing...It DID come in its own box too!


----------



## Alex L

The good thing with SF is they'll send you a new one and you get to keep the old one aswell.


----------



## D-an-W

Alex L said:


> The good thing with SF is they'll send you a new one and you get to keep the old one aswell.


No such luck, they have arranged for it to be collected tomorrow as well :evil:


----------



## SiGainey

After f**king up the plastic trim on my A6 with a rotary and some IP, I've got to get a PC so I can do the rest of my car with confidence (especially the plastic bonnet on the A6!). Has anyone got a discount code? They are running at $149 right now


----------



## Alex L

D-an-W said:


> No such luck, they have arranged for it to be collected tomorrow as well :evil:


When i had problems with a torque wrench from them they sent me a brand new one free of charge and didnt have to return the broken one.


----------



## 182_Blue

looking at your pics, mine was the same, its dust from the manufacturing process


----------



## D-an-W

This one must have been built on a building site then  
There were signs of corrosion that had been painted over, lumps of plaster on the handle and top casing, dirt in general around the top edge and covered all over in white dust.
If it hadn't been sealed in it's own box I could have understood the dust, but wasn't willing to accept it in the condition it arrived in...

EDIT: 2nd one just arrived, when opening the box I wondered what was rolling about inside...Its only the damn reset button that has been broken off :doublesho 

Needless to say they are refunding me £10 as a gesture of goodwill as we speak (And sending out ANOTHER one!!!)


----------



## SiGainey

Just ordered a PC now. Scary stuff spending lots of money when you dont have it lol :doublesho Can't wait to :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## RandyGB

Just put my order in and thanks for the discout code 182 worked a trick :thumb: i do go to the US also with work so i can see my self with a bigger travel bag.

I got the kit plus loads of other add on like you said to order so cant wait to do the car :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: 

What polish is every one using with this to get the best results


----------



## 182_Blue

glad to have been of help, i bet autopia are struggling to keep up with the demand at the moment


----------



## z3dave

Yep cheers 182 mine is on the way too, I decided to add a few things to order so I dropped them an email. The guy replied at 10am our time !!! Don't know if they're busy or just bonkers  Great service though and they honoured the discount from the earlier order, nice :thumb: 

Also thumbs up for polished bliss who sorted me out with all my polish like lightning. Cheers all


----------



## 182_Blue

glad they sorted you mate


----------



## RandyGB

Ok will do


----------



## Denzil

Oi Randy, keep it quiet will ya !!
Don't spoil it it for others who might be thinking of ordering...
Lets just say that Autopia's customer service is first class shall we !!
You never know whos watching these sites do ya !!


----------



## c3vrg

Any recomendations on what pads to get how many etc is it worth buying the Sonus SFX Polisher Kit at 199 dollars ? ,also out of interest can you get the pads over in the uk aswell ? What are the pads like for cleaning ?also another question what about the dual action pads ? sfx pads ? help so much choice what is best ???


----------



## 182_Blue

i would get sfx pads and yes the kit is fine, i would buy extra pads too, especially the white and yellow as i use them the most, and yes you can get simillar pads over here, the pads are easily cleaned with washing up liquid or APC if you have it


----------



## andburg

ordered mine yesterday too, all giddy and excited now, im like a kid on christmas eve!!


----------



## lami

Just received mine :buffer: 

Was sent on the 25th, delivered this morning 28th....thats what I call service.

No duty either  


Big thx to 182_blue for all his help and advice:thumb:

Just cant wait to give it a whirl......


----------



## 182_Blue

good mate, look forward to the pics


----------



## SiGainey

Mine arrived this mornin with no tax to pay    Looking forward to the weekend now  :buffer:


----------



## andburg

mine cleared customs at 11:00pm last night


----------



## MickCTR

andburg said:


> mine cleared customs at 11:00pm last night


Not be long now mate and you'll be all set. By the way, clear out your detailing world inbox 

:thumb: Mick


----------



## andburg

done  30+ message in sent items lol, is there anyway to stop it autosaving them?


----------



## MickCTR

I don't think so. just keep an eye on the bar at the top


----------



## 182_Blue

andburg said:


> done  30+ message in sent items lol, is there anyway to stop it autosaving them?


yeh, think theres an option in user option bit


----------



## andburg

nope just checked


----------



## SiGainey

AAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Got the boot done before the transformer broke (well I think it's the transformer!) Got a lot to learn with this PC! :newbie:


----------



## Thomas-182

Thank you! My PC arrived a few day's a go, all well from Autopia  
Got lots of pads along with some 4" pads too. And some other stuff 
Now got to wait for a day without rain to test it out on my mates car 

Thanks Shuan for all your help and PM's on CS!


----------



## corksta

Got my PC this morning. Top service from Autopia, can't wait to try it now. Cheers for the help Shaun.


----------



## Sisson

Still waiting for mine to arrive, I ordered it last thursday, Still no sign of it (wednesday now),

Tut, Tut, Tut,


----------



## M40COO

I've taken the plunge ... Thanks 182_Blue


----------



## ChrisGT

you wont look back once you have used it mate


----------



## Sisson

Mines still not arrived, Been a week now................


----------



## M40COO

You can track the order Sisson .... see where it's at


----------



## Sisson

yeah it didnt leave L.A till 4/4/06 at 11.07am,

Fingers crossed it will be here tomorrow


----------



## Par

I ordered a PC on Sunday evening and it arrived this morning (Friday) very impressive service - big thumbs up to Autopia:thumb: 

Will be trying it out this weekend.


----------



## 182_Blue

cool, glad everyone is getting sorted, anyone need help/ discount just pm me


----------



## M40COO

Trust me to pick a product not in stock = delay !
Pah - Meh !


----------



## 182_Blue

^^ what did you order that was out of stock ?


----------



## M40COO

Not sure, status showing as
"Your order has one or more items on back order. You will be contacted to discuss your shipping options."


----------



## [email protected]

ordered mine saturday b4 last arrived last friday fantastic speed puts british services shame, many thanks 182_blue for the help, just gotta learn what products i have that i can use with it and which pads do what.


----------



## 182_Blue

glad to be of help mate, be sure to post pics when you do the car


----------



## Rayman

Just ordered this last night, ordered some megs 80&83 too as well as a load of microfibre towels.
Will post pics of my test soon before i start on the car.

Cheers


----------



## Rayman

Screwfix are incredibly fast, got my first batch of items thru today, it was next day delivery, now just waiting for the Pc and megs products!


----------



## M40COO

Got the PC today ! .... and a perfectly timed Screwfix delivery.
Both boxes where smaller than I imagined, and lighter.

Will be trying stuff out tonight I think... :buffer: ...or may feel a sicky coming on !

So thanks again for the codes 

Whoo Hoo !


----------



## Rayman

me too just got mine, now to work out a plan of action!


----------



## JamesMalin

Looks like i have alot of reading to do finding out what pads are for what etc etc.

Only problem i see is that some people are using a pc on their new cars so it should be looking good.

I have an 8 year old car that looks like its never had a good polish ever! Will have to see the results if i invest in a pc and all the goodies


----------



## 182_Blue

JamesMalin said:


> Looks like i have alot of reading to do finding out what pads are for what etc etc.
> 
> Only problem i see is that some people are using a pc on their new cars so it should be looking good.
> 
> I have an 8 year old car that looks like its never had a good polish ever! Will have to see the results if i invest in a pc and all the goodies


i did a 16 year old car mate, and trust me it works on old cars too, at the end of the day a swirls a swirl however old the car, most swirls are installed at the dealers anyway

below is a 16 year old car, one before and one after

before










after


----------



## JamesMalin

182_blue said:


> i would buy an extra backing plate ( sonus 6" backing plate), and possibly some extra 6" sfx pads, also some 4" dsfx spot pads may come in handy (if buying 4" pads you need to buy a 3.5" backing plate.[/IMG]


I can't find these bits for sale on there. i've looked all over the place!


----------



## donnyboy

JamesMalin said:


> I can't find these bits for sale on there. i've looked all over the place!


Try this link mate.

http://www.autopia-carcare.com/sonussfxpads.html


----------



## JamesMalin

donnyboy said:


> Try this link mate.
> 
> http://www.autopia-carcare.com/sonussfxpads.html


I cant find the 4" sfx and the 3.5" backing plate


----------



## 182_Blue

top right corner, sonus sfx spot pads http://www.autopia-carcare.com/sosfx4sppa.html


----------



## oxford

Great thread this, its helped me for sure. Information hopes from one corner to another 

I ended up getting my PC from ebay for a good price, so sourcing the pads out in the UK and the usual transformer + kit.

Will let you know how I get on.

Could I ask in the first pic, was that result obtained by using a 6" or 4" pad?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

just had my visa bill in today from my autopia purchase, now i ordered the sfx kit $199 and some 4" pads and appropriate backing plate, received it 6 days after order was placed free sonus polish and autopia detailing cd too, was expecting a higher bill than i received, all in including p & p was £165.50.

now i think thats a good price for the results everyone gets with it, got given a twin outlet transformer saturday night :thumb: , just the extension cord and plu and im good to go and start practicing on my g/friends car.


----------



## PhilW

Right its about time for me order one. Gonna get one end of the week when pay day arrives.


SFX kit plus all the bits from Screwfix and anything else from Autopia?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 182_Blue

well, 4 " sfx spot pads set, wool wash mit (bargain), some microfibres, clay, megs plastx, scratch x.

if you havnt already pm me for code


----------



## PhilW

Thanks for the info. I have some lambswool mits, MF's and poorboys SSR2.5. But will look at gettin more at the same time.

182 blue i'll speak to you soon about the code, i have you on messenger i think.


----------



## 182_Blue

ok mate, no probs, pm me if you dont have my msn


----------



## Pendo

Ordered my PC last night, screwfix bits this morning, thanks shaun, can't wait for it to arrive now, and i can start tackling those swirls.


----------



## kev_seymour

Great guide, certainly help me make up my mind whther or not to spend the extra on the bigger transformer.

But i have a small problem.

Would anybody know whether it's best to have a long extention before or after the transformer?

I've not got a plug in my garage, and live in a 1st floor flat so i'm looking at a 25m+ extention somewhere and don't know whether it would be best getting it as 110v or not.

If there's another section of the forum this would better suite don't be affraid to say so.

Cheers


----------



## M40COO

You'd probably be easier dropping a standard extension reel from the flat...
...then have your transformer within reach


----------



## kev_seymour

Yeah thought so, cheers.


----------



## Brad

Mine arrived this morning

Cheers for the help 182Blue :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

kev_seymour said:


> Great guide, certainly help me make up my mind whther or not to spend the extra on the bigger transformer.
> 
> But i have a small problem.
> 
> Would anybody know whether it's best to have a long extention before or after the transformer?
> 
> I've not got a plug in my garage, and live in a 1st floor flat so i'm looking at a 25m+ extention somewhere and don't know whether it would be best getting it as 110v or not.
> 
> If there's another section of the forum this would better suite don't be affraid to say so.
> 
> Cheers


the tranny is best plugged straight into the wall socket, i know people who have blown extension fuses by doing it the other way around (not using a tranny with a pc though), try it, worse that will happen is the fuse will blow, i personaly have never tried it though


----------



## Pendo

Mine arrived today aswell, thanks for the help shaun. Has the site done away with the reputation points thingy?


----------



## Mini_Nigel

182_blue said:


> the tranny is best plugged straight into the wall socket, i know people who have blown extension fuses by doing it the other way around


There is likely to be a surge when the PC starts up which could blow a 5A fuse in a standard "cassette" extension cable.

You need a heavy-duty open reel type that is suitable for 2-3kW, this will have a 13A fuse. If you are using it without an RCD, then get one with a RCD plug. This won't protect you through the transformer, but it's a good idea with outside electrics.

Nige


----------



## kev_seymour

Thanks for the advise.

I bought the 1st of those 2 extensions, arrived today - i only just checked this thread tho, doh!

1 question tho - the transformer says something about intermittent use - 5 mins on and 15 off for cooling. what's that all about.

Also, just read the sheet that came with it - "Ensure tha the transformer is situated close to the 240v outlet supply. An extension cable should only be used on the 110v side of the transformer"

How seriously should i take that?


----------



## ShineQuest

182_blue said:


> well, 4 " sfx spot pads set


Do I need a different counter weight on the machine to run the 4" pads?

Thanks.


----------



## 182_Blue

some people say it helps some say not, it wont harm to buy the other weight mate


----------



## Mini_Nigel

kev_seymour said:


> Also, just read the sheet that came with it - "Ensure tha the transformer is situated close to the 240v outlet supply. An extension cable should only be used on the 110v side of the transformer"
> How seriously should i take that?


Not seriously at all, see here.

Nige


----------



## kev_seymour

excellent, thank-you muchly.


----------



## stevil

Thanks for your help 182, I'm now waiting for my polishing kit to arrive plus the bits from screwfix and some meguiars polish. I just need to figure out how to use it all now! :thumb:


----------



## chowy

PC ordered with SFX pads x3 and 4" pads inc. backing plate plus a few extras!

I hope I don't make a pigs ear out of it! 

Many thanks for your help - Great guide!


----------



## Ruthless

can i use my PC to remove scratches? i.e. if i fill it with a chip repair kit can i use to smooth the excess paint down to the level of the car paint so its smooth. or do i need to wet&dry sand it?


----------



## 182_Blue

yes it can remove scratches, if using touch up it would help to wet and dry first then go over with the pc


----------



## PhilW

On the SFX kit, is the SF1 pad a 4" pad? Or will i need to order that separate?


----------



## 182_Blue

the sfx kit contains 6" pads and a 6" backing plate, 4" pads are seperate, you also need a 3.5" backing plate to use the 4" spot pads


----------



## Ruthless

cheers 182!


----------



## guyl

Thanks to 182_blue and the folks at Autopia :thumb: but not Parcelforce who couldnt find my address, but could find the post office not 50 yards away :evil: and charge me for the privelge!

My PC and a box full of goodies is now sitting in the shed waiting for the weekend and some reasonable weather :buffer: 

and best of all there was no duty or taxes to pay 

Cheers!


----------



## j4m1e5

how did you get it without duty or tax mate?


----------



## 182_Blue

j4m1e5 said:


> how did you get it without duty or tax mate?


pm me for importing advice :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

j4m1e5 said:


> how did you get it without duty or tax mate?


please do not discuss on the forum, pm me for importing advice :thumb:


----------



## pat_986

Another big thanks to 182 blue, the guide is very helpfull as was the discount code 

I have some very dull red paint that is going to get hit this weekend (weather permiting!):buffer: :buffer: :buffer: 
Sure I will post my results in the gallery section.

Thanks again mate:thumb: 

Patrick


----------



## 182_Blue

hehe, its a PC revolution, lol, NP folks, glad to be of help


----------



## philster_d

heres another place I found

http://www.wolfgangcarcare.com/porter-cable-polisher.html


----------



## NickP

Any idea on alternative transformers at a good price?

The Screwfix one is unavailable 

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?id=73851&ts=65002


----------



## BRUN

gash, i need one too !


----------



## BRUN

would this plug be suitable ?

http://www.sealey.co.uk/PLPageBuilder.asp?gotonode=ViewProduct&method=mViewProduct&productid=8550

as i can get one of these possibly tomorrow

and this transformer

http://www.sealey.co.uk/PLPageBuilder.asp?gotonode=ViewProduct&method=mViewProduct&productid=8549

dont worry i wont be paying those prices


----------



## AR-CoolC

Yep, they both look fine for the job. don't forget the extension cable though.

Good job your not paying them prices


----------



## chowy

Just got my PC delivered! First thing that struck me was how small it is. I was expecting a big thing but it's relatively small! Total price for below was £163.

Just need to get a transformer from work now and also for some polish to arrive!:thumb:

Thanks again to 182blue for all your help










This is what I ordered -

Name Code Qty Each Options
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sonus SFX-1 Spot Pad SON-SFX-1SP 1 5.99
Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad SON-SFX-2SP 1 5.99
Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad SON-SFX-3SP 1 5.99
3.5" Dual-Action Spot Pad 43-085DA 1 11.99
Backing Plate
Sonus SFX-1 Swirl and SON-SFX-1FP 3 11.99
Scratch Remover Pad
Sonus SFX-2 Paint SON-SFX-2FP 2 10.99
Polishing Pad
Sonus SFX-3 Final Finish SON-SFX-3FP 3 10.99
& Wax Pad
Sonus Ultimate Polishing SON-UPM-KIT 1 149.99
Machine
Meguiars Ultra Plush Wash MEG-X-3010 1 5.99
Mitt
Sonus Der Wunder SON-DWPT-2 1 10.99
Polishing Towel, Pkg/2
Subtotal 287.85
Coupon discount -43.18

Subtotal 244.67
Shipping 60.05
Tax 0.00
Total 304.72


----------



## tim

Mate what did you order there?

cheers
tim


----------



## ribena

hi all

taken the plunge after lurking for a while and some advice from L200steve

pc should be here today (sfx kit)

same prob at screwfix so I've ordered from here. plug is expensive so I'll just wire the extension straight into the pc

http://www.knighton-tools.co.uk/acatalog/Isolating_&_Safety_Transformers.html


----------



## Scottd

This bit of kit look's the business is the state's the only place to get one from? If so do you have to pay duty on it? Or is it labelled as a gift.


----------



## 182_Blue

its not the only place, but its highly recomended.

ps please do not discuss import duty avoidance on the forum (pm me for info)


----------



## Scottd

182_blue said:


> ps please do not discuss import duty avoidance on the forum (pm me for info)


Sorry


----------



## 182_Blue

not you matey LOL , anyone who was tempted to tell you how too


----------



## stoper

> Just to let you know the screwfix links are dead.


Looks like its the end of the cheap transformer, its no longer listed they only do 3kVA one which is £53 ...

Guess they realised it was flying off the shelves...

F.Y.I Ordered mine from Tooled up

www.tooled-up.com


----------



## Scottd

So what should I be looking at getting when I order my pc? Should I just order the basic kit just to get me started or order more? Help:thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections

Many thanks 182_Blue for your help/advise, order placed for PC and other stuff  well i guess i'll be reading everything i can now on detailing etc.


----------



## 182_Blue

Np mate, glad to have been of help


----------



## RDH

*Thanks 182 blue*

Have ordered PC , thanks for advice.

Rich


----------



## riggsy

mine should be here 2mora (fingers crossed) and have just picked up my BARGAIN.. 2 3kva transformers and a 15m extension for £12


----------



## Phil H

still yet to try mine!


----------



## philster_d

oh no typical, i have the PC now, but I thought no rush on the screw fix stuff.

Btw PC arrived in great order thanks for all the help.

Philster.


----------



## riggsy

got my PC on monday (autopia is mint) picked up transformer and cable (£12 for the lot) and a spare transformer that just needed a new fuse..

going to give it a whirl later today


----------



## suj

Scottd said:


> So what should I be looking at getting when I order my pc? Should I just order the basic kit just to get me started or order more? Help:thumb:


If you're buying from Autopia then I think you should get enough stuff to keep you going a while because their stuff is so much cheaper than it is here, you might pay a bit for postage but you still save £££'s

I ordered alot of Megs cloths and stuff,


----------



## Hypnotic

Hi I'm new , 
Just got my PC yesterday from Autopia, when I went to get a transformer , the guy asked me wether it was 50Hz or 60Hz.Didn't have a clue what he was on about , so left.
Now realise what it was he was talkin about, is there not an issue with the difference from the PC to UK Hz.Also where do u guys get ur transformers for £12 (Riggsy).
Cheers
Gary


----------



## riggsy

got 2 3kva transformers and a 14m ext lead for £12.53 off Ebay, only 1 transformer works (but other only needs a new fuse)


----------



## CK888

The time has come

182Blue - pm sent


----------



## Alex L

CK888 said:


> The time has come
> 
> 182Blue - pm sent


You held out this long? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

i knew he would break lol


----------



## CK888

^^^ Welllly funny guys lol

Thanks again, Shaun:thumb:


----------



## jok0212

woohoo!!! my pc has arrived. 

thank you 182 blue for the help

now just need to find myself a transformer


----------



## CK888

Finally got my PC:buffer: 

Ordered last Thursday evening and recieved it this morning. Super quick delivery even through the US and UK bank holidays!


----------



## richie.guy

CK888 said:


> Finally got my PC:buffer:
> 
> Ordered last Thursday evening and recieved it this morning. Super quick delivery even through the US and UK bank holidays!


Me too


----------



## 182_Blue

glad all you chaps are getting sorted


----------



## drnh

is there a cheaper version of the Porta Cable Polisher that is actually avaialble in the UK?


----------



## Refined Reflections

drnh said:


> is there a cheaper version of the Porta Cable Polisher that is actually avaialble in the UK?


In my humble opinion the price of a PC is very cheap and the quality far outweighs the cost. I don't know of a cheaper option and to be honest I'm still a believer of you get what you paid for.


----------



## drnh

I have to be honest here.

But this is one of the best reviews and most informative reviews i have ever read. Very clear and concise and of a huge help.

Thankyou for taking the time to write it for us

Daz


----------



## drnh

shooter said:


> In my humble opinion the price of a PC is very cheap and the quality far outweighs the cost. I don't know of a cheaper option and to be honest I'm still a believer of you get what you paid for.


You`re right there Shooter.

i`ll be ordering a PC today

Thanks to blue_182 for the review, links and discount code.


----------



## 182_Blue

drnh Thx for the praise, this guide ahs been around for a while, and has helped hundreds of people buy a pc  im just glad it helps and im glad that the pc is taking off in the uk


----------



## drnh

Have just ordered mine from Autopia

Cant wait for it to turn up!!!!


----------



## Finnie

me too! Decided after cleaning my car today. It's f***ed and desperately needs work. Realised from this forum that I was using polish all wrong. Nearly broke my arm trying to use autoglym super resin polish properly today but got some better results than my usual wax on wax off technique. Now desperate to use some more abrasive stuff. ( imean like Megs #80 or poorboys 2.0) to get rid of all the marks.


----------



## Schizophonic

Before I order from Autopia, can someone give me a link to a suitable transformer on the screwfix website? The one in the guide doesn't work and I've looked for alternatives on that site, the cheapest one is abotu £45  compared to the £35 one.


----------



## 182_Blue

best i have found is http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.as...-Meynell-7501-Single-Outlet-Transformer-750va


----------



## plumbg

Just got my PC from the States - looking for a Transformer now. Looked at the one from Tooled-Up using 182_blue link above. I am very new to all this - does this Transformer come with a standard domestic 3-pin plug or do I need to order somthing else from these guys  I have already changed the plug on the PC ready to connect to the transformer thanks to a made-up lead from nigel :thumb:

I have no great desire to get stuff from screwwfix but do they have any suitable transformers anymore ?


----------



## Schizophonic

plumbg said:


> Just got my PC from the States - looking for a Transformer now. Looked at the one from Tooled-Up using 182_blue link above. I am very new to all this - does this Transformer come with a standard domestic 3-pin plug or do I need to order somthing else from these guys  I have already changed the plug on the PC ready to connect to the transformer thanks to a made-up lead from nigel :thumb:
> 
> I have no great desire to get stuff from screwwfix but do they have any suitable transformers anymore ?


Have you brought one of these?

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.as...-Site-Plug-For-110v-Machines-And-Transformers

I'm not sure its even for what you need, dont quote me.

But before ordering my PC from the states, can someone comfirm with the following to see if its all i need?

Carroll & Meynell 1000/2 Twin Outlet Transformer 1000va

Draper 110v 16 Amp Site Plug For 110v Machines & Transformers

Draper 110v 14m X 2.5mm Extension Cable

If it is, i'll make my order tonight.


----------



## plumbg

Schizophonic, this is what I got to convert the plug on the PC

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8074618207&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:UK:1

Its just the Transformer end of things i'm seeking clarification for


----------



## Schizophonic

Sorry Plumbg, I'm not a pro on these things yet, still in the same boat as you. I'm sure someone will come and answer mine and your questions soon


----------



## Polo_Power

hi there mate, youve got to options when replacing the plug on your PC, just cut the plug off, fit a yellow 110v one and use a 110v extension lead between the tranny and the PC, or you take you PC apart and fit a new longer cable with one of those ones off ebay, i think it is our very own mini_nigel that is selling those, check the group buy secton a think there a little cheaper to people on DW , check the guide section for his guide on changing these over, hop this clears things up! :thumb:


----------



## NickP

182_blue said:


> best i have found is http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.as...-Meynell-7501-Single-Outlet-Transformer-750va


I bought this one, which is higher spec, same manufacturer and same price 

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=995&MAN=Carroll-And-Meynell-1000-2-Twin-Outlet-Transformer-1000va


----------



## Schizophonic

Schizophonic said:


> Have you brought one of these?
> 
> http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.as...-Site-Plug-For-110v-Machines-And-Transformers
> 
> I'm not sure its even for what you need, dont quote me.
> 
> But before ordering my PC from the states, can someone comfirm with the following to see if its all i need?
> 
> Carroll & Meynell 1000/2 Twin Outlet Transformer 1000va
> 
> Draper 110v 16 Amp Site Plug For 110v Machines & Transformers
> 
> Draper 110v 14m X 2.5mm Extension Cable
> 
> If it is, i'll make my order tonight.


Well I've gone ahead and made the purchase of these stuff from Tooled up. Hope its the right bits and bobs when i order my PC tomorrow!


----------



## Finnie

Ordered PC on Monday night but still not arrived. Got the polish and a local place does a good value transformer. Day is cloudy but dry and warm. Wish I had the PC. Sad!


----------



## mba

Just spent £££ on pc and stuff so just need the other stuff now


----------



## Wobbly Dave

182 - you have a PM - with Pay day rapidly approaching I need to get my shine on. That'll be 1 x P/C for me thanks!!


----------



## Domus

Thanks Shaun. PC on order :buffer:


----------



## Stampy

Just ordered mine, plus another $80 of products and towels :lol: 

Worked out to roughly £186 including shipping - can't wait!

Thanks Shaun, a great help:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

woohhoooo, more converts, LOL, dont forget to post up pics folks


----------



## Stampy

Just received an e-mail from Lynn @ Autopia - apparently I hadn't applied my discout correctly so she has done that for me meaning it is even cheaper!


----------



## mba

I saved about $55 so im really chuffed, total cost around £210 with some extra goodies ;D


----------



## Schizophonic

Here's one for you lot to figure out.

I told the goods to come to my work place and when i checked the status of the goods i found this.



> Status: Attempted Delivery Abroad
> 
> We attempted to deliver your item in GREAT BRITAIN at 7:09 am on June 29, 2006.


So it arrived at work at 7:10am and no one took it in!?!?!? Will they try and send the goods again tomorrow but at a suitable time? I really want my PC and pads now !


----------



## Stampy

Contact the courier and request a re-delivery, or you can collect the parcel yourself.

They will happily attempt a re-delivery (they need a signature) to any address you specify.

If you go to collect it take a form of ID and a proof of address


----------



## Wobbly Dave

Sadly due to sudden loss of contract (no job for a moment or two - budget pulled - booo!!) I will have to postpone the P/C purchase which is a pain in the bottom! Such are the risks with IT contracting!

Such plans - but as soon as I find gainful employ be assured the PC is next on the list


----------



## Schizophonic

My PC still not arrive today! :S I'm goign to cry. I've emailed Autopia asking if they can look into this but whats the curiour service Autopia uses when delivering goods to the UK?


----------



## Finnie

Mines still not here either. I think that Autopia had a delay because it was only posted from there yesterday even though payment was made on monday!

Actually doesn't matter for me as car is in garage over the weekend. Got an X3 with 900 miles on the clock to play with.


----------



## 182_Blue

Schizophonic said:


> Here's one for you lot to figure out.
> 
> I told the goods to come to my work place and when i checked the status of the goods i found this.
> 
> So it arrived at work at 7:10am and no one took it in!?!?!? Will they try and send the goods again tomorrow but at a suitable time? I really want my PC and pads now !


its parcelforce, if they have tried to deliver it then they should have left you a card, sometimes parcelforce are a bit naughty and pretend to have delivered it, go onto there site and rearange delivery


----------



## Finnie

Mine arrived this morning at last. Overall pleased but a bit disappointed that I paid on Monday and they didn't despatch until Thursday. Then agin who cares cause the car is in the garage for some TLC and I cant get polishing til tomorrow at the earliest. Everything arrived in one package with no duty to pay. Very sneaky too, I like the method, took me a wee while to figure it out though! I'm off to machine mart to get a tranny now. Works out same cost when delivery taken in to account.


----------



## 182_Blue

there normaly dispatched the same day (allowing the itme difference of course), so i assume there was something out of stock, anyway glad its there now


----------



## Schizophonic

Mine got here today!  
Will try and change the plug now and not blow things up!


----------



## Stampy

Mine is here too 

Changing the plug was really easy aswell, came at 7am!

I


----------



## bluffy

the results of the PC look amazing. 

I am not sure what to order, anyone any advice. I have a one month old car, not really got any scratches or swirls. 

blue 182 - PM


thanks


----------



## j450n

thanks to 182 blue i orderd my pc today :thumb: 
i just need to order some polish now


----------



## Wobbly Dave

*Great news - PC Purchase is back on*



Wobbly Dave said:


> Sadly due to sudden loss of contract (no job for a moment or two - budget pulled - booo!!) I will have to postpone the P/C purchase which is a pain in the bottom! Such are the risks with IT contracting!
> 
> Such plans - but as soon as I find gainful employ be assured the PC is next on the list


Confirmed new job yesterday so I'll be sticking in my order after all - YAY!

Update - here we go ..

1 x Sonus SFX Polisher Kit
1 x 3.5" Dual-Action Spot Pad Backing Plate 
1 x Sonus SFX-1 Spot Pad 
2 x Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad 
2 x Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad 
1 x Sonus SFX Foam Pad Polishing Kit 
1 x Sonus SwirlBuster Foam Polishing Pad


----------



## 182_Blue

good good, glad everyone is getting sorted


----------



## robz

what are the spot pads for? (sorry for the newbish questions.. want to get everything right before i order... already bugged the life outa 182_blue!)


----------



## Faythur

Interested in importing the PC plus some extra kit.

PM submitted to 182_blue for the code [if still available]


----------



## 182_Blue

robz said:


> what are the spot pads for? (sorry for the newbish questions.. want to get everything right before i order... already bugged the life outa 182_blue!)


there just like the 6" pads but are smaller (4"), they make it easier to do small areas on the car and are good for removing deeper marks in spot areas (as they give slightly more cut), some people also find there easier to use than bigger pads too, i personally wouldnt be without them


----------



## BIGJJS

a big thanks to 182_blue, got my porter cable today, week after i ordered it and at discount price  cheers mate


----------



## huddo

:wave: Shaun, recieved my :buffer: PC and a few other bits and bobs this morning, thanks for you guidance :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

np folks, enjoy


----------



## Lew22

I got my PC a couple of months ago thanks to Shaun's help:thumb:

Wouldn't do a car any other way now, outstanding results.
It made a pretty good job of my vrs.

THANKS MATE!


----------



## 182_Blue

AWESOME work there mate


----------



## j450n

I recieved my pc today :buffer: :thumb: 
I just need to find a transformer now
a quick question i bought the sfx kit but the pc also came with its own white pad is this of any use ? what sort of cut if any does it have ?
cheers guys
jay


----------



## Scud

Had mine back this morning,well chuffed, only thing now is hope for the rain to stop.....lol, little tip for you guys if you know anyone who's a carpenter,builder etc.... see if they can get you a transformer,bro-in-law saved me 60 quid and its a double.

Scud


----------



## 182_Blue

j450n said:


> I recieved my pc today :buffer: :thumb:
> I just need to find a transformer now
> a quick question i bought the sfx kit but the pc also came with its own white pad is this of any use ? what sort of cut if any does it have ?
> cheers guys
> jay


dont use it on the paint mate the pad comes to bits quite quickly, but its good for use on glass


----------



## dbaileyuk

I've ordered a transformer from here, ordered the double socket one, same price as single socket, also ordered an extension lead and socket.
Now all I have to do is find a pc !!!!!!!!!!!
Theres a couple on fleabay, DON'T BID ON THEM I want one :lol:

http://www.tooled-up.com/MicroCategory.asp?MAN=Transformers&CID=7&SCID=376&MCID=1597


----------



## 182_Blue

dbaileyuk said:


> I've ordered a transformer from here, ordered the double socket one, same price as single socket, also ordered an extension lead and socket.
> Now all I have to do is find a pc !!!!!!!!!!!
> Theres a couple on fleabay, DON'T BID ON THEM I want one :lol:
> 
> http://www.tooled-up.com/MicroCategory.asp?MAN=Transformers&CID=7&SCID=376&MCID=1597


Are you not thinking of ordering ? (pc that is)


----------



## dbaileyuk

:buffer: yes I thought I'd see how the 2 on fleabay went, might put a bid on them, what do you think ??

Item number: 130004724000

Item number: 110003492467


----------



## robz

someone selling one for £130 on ebay.. it costs less to import


----------



## 182_Blue

dbaileyuk said:


> :buffer: yes I thought I'd see how the 2 on fleabay went, might put a bid on them, what do you think ??
> 
> Item number: 130004724000
> 
> Item number: 110003492467


its cheaper to import yourself mate, if you need help pm me

shaun


----------



## Lew22

182_blue said:


> AWESOME work there mate


Cheers Shaun! :thumb:


----------



## dbaileyuk

Code:


its cheaper to import yourself mate, if you need help pm me

shaun

Thanks Shaun, just placed my order for a pc :buffer:

Spent more than I was intending to, :lol: as per usual............

:wave: :thumb:

David


----------



## 182_Blue

good good, let us know when it gets here


----------



## dbaileyuk

> Your Autopia Car Care order is packaged and on its way. Please allow one full business day for the carrier to register your package in their system. If delivery of your package is late by more than one day, please contact us via
> email at [email protected] or by calling 1-877-855-3125.
> 
> Thank you again!
> Autopia Car Care Team


Very efficient, why can't all people you order things off be so efficient !!


----------



## Wobbly Dave

Wow! Package arrived (a couple of days ago) but I have been unable till now to pick it up. all this stuff - its amazing. Roll on the weekend....

1 x Sonus SFX Polisher Kit
1 x 3.5" Dual-Action Spot Pad Backing Plate 
1 x Sonus SFX-1 Spot Pad 
2 x Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad 
2 x Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad 
1 x Sonus SFX Foam Pad Polishing Kit 
1 x Sonus SwirlBuster Foam Polishing Pad

Confess to being a bit nervous but I am hopeful that all the money will be worthwhile. Do you need to use different counterweights with the smaller 4" pads?


----------



## 182_Blue

dont worry mate you will be ok, as for the weight, try it with what you have and see how it goes, if it vibrates alot get the 5" weight


----------



## Wobbly Dave

its just that it says "use 6" pad only" embossed into the counterweight?

We shall see. I also bought 500w halogens (pair) on a stand to go with the 110v tranny. I should now have everything I need. About 15 or so Volvos from the VPC are going to Trax (@Silverstone) in Sept - hoping to help a few "get their shine on". I think the extra pads will come in very useful. Gonna get out the spare panels I have and have a bit of a practice first. Thanks again for your help with the discount, 182_blue. Diamond geeza! :thumb:


----------



## mba

Ive used 4" pads on the 6" counterweight as have/do a few others. I believe the only issue is a little more vibration if you use a 6" CW with a 4" pad


----------



## mikey boy

now going to order one of these have pm'ed 182 blue for promotion code just waiting for that then all go 

mike:wave:


----------



## 182_Blue

you got pm back


----------



## Smudga

Well I'm impressed!! Firstly thanks to 182_blue for the help and advice on PC buying and with discount codes for the Autopia site.  

On friday pm I ordered.......

PC complete polisher kit
SFX yellow spot pad
SFX White spot pad
SFX blue spot pad
3.5" backing plate

It arrived at 9am this morning all the way from San Diego :thumb: now thats what I call service. It even came with a bottle of Sonus paintwork cleaner and the Autopia guide to detailing on CD.

Just cannt wait to use this now :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## scottc

182_Blue,

I am looking at getting one of these, you have PM.

Do I just get the kit?


----------



## Alan W

I ordered my PC from Autopia on Tuesday evening at 7pm and it was delivered this morning at 9 am! That's only 62 hours! 

Thanks to Shaun (182_blue) for the discount code the total for the products shown below was only $280 (£148) and included 6 extra pads and a 3.5" backing plate.

An exceptional level of service from Autopia who also included some Sonus Paintwork Cleanser and their Guide to Detailing CD.

Why buy anywhere else! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## andycole

My package is on its way, hope to see it early next week.
Cheers
AC


----------



## typhus

Hi there, this is my first post here so please be gentle.

The amount of information on this forum is overwhelming. I'm still working my was through the threads, but this thread has had my most attention since joining.

I think I will be ordering a PC in the next few days (so expect a PM soon 182), but I just wanted to check that the transformer we have is suitable for the PC. Please see the pic below.










Thanks for all the info so far, and hopefully Ill be able to contribute soon.

Cheers, J


----------



## Alan W

That transformer is more than adequately rated! (240V to 110V and 3.3kVa) You could run 4 or 5 PC's off it comfortably. :thumb: 

Alan W


----------



## typhus

Sweet, cheers m8. Ill PM 182 later then


----------



## 182_Blue

np mate, let me know when your ready


----------



## D1HKS

I have a shopping cart ready to go with the following in it, just need a discount code por favor!!!

Sonus SFX Polisher Kit
SFX 1,2 &3
Sonus DAFbuffing bonnet
3.5" buffing plate
SFX Spot pads 12&3

Is it worth adding any polishes to this package, or should i just leave them to local suppliers (to save on shipping costs)???

All advice welcome!


----------



## 182_Blue

pm me for a code mate


----------



## typhus

Mine arrived today. I'm well chuffed. Thanks for all the help blue. I cannot recommend this guy enough. :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

NP mate, glad it all go there and import friendly too


----------



## mattwelcer

Thanks Shaun for the advice and discount code, ordered my PC today should have it by the end of the week  just got to sort out a power converter for use here in Germany!


----------



## 182_Blue

no probs, always nice to help our international friends


----------



## Brazo

Just noted this thread has over twenty three thousand views!!!


----------



## 182_Blue

i guess thats kinda cool , there should be alot more swirl free cars in the uk because of it


----------



## Alex L

Brazo said:


> Just noted this thread has over twenty three thousand views!!!


And no girls promising to getg there baps out, a credit to the guy that started this thread:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

^^ Absolutely, Shaun is *the* man when it comes to the PC.


----------



## Dave KG

Second that, this is one of the best threads on the site without a doubt, as evidenced by the huge number of views! Credit to you Shaun, nice one! :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

erm, stop it im blushing ;-)


----------



## mattwelcer

182_blue said:


> no probs, always nice to help our international friends


Kind of international  i am originally from the UK, oop North from Barnsley lad! :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

i know mate, but now your international to me LOL


----------



## beetie

autopia are excellent.

ordered the PC on friday around 7pm and it arrived on my doorstep this morning (monday)

now just got to wait for the transformer to turn up.

big thanks for the discount code 182 blue.


----------



## 182_Blue

YEH there exceptional arent they, i to ordered something friday and this morning it turned up


----------



## block

hello, just thought id post a thank you to 182 blue for sorting me out the info to order a pc.
i ordered it on thursday evening and this morning my status says my package left los angeles airport at 11.13am on the 18th of august, hopefuly have it by monday:buffer: 
i know i decided i didnt need one for my new car but i thought id get a few months of practice in on the rest of the familys cars before mine needs done 6 months down the line.
spent about $280 on a fair bit of kit as recomended, ive already got my transformer and extension and 110v plug ready to go on.
could be a busy week if it stops bloody raining long enough.


----------



## block

Boo mine hasnt turned up today as expected, i wonder if its to do with all the terrorist air delays.:wall:


----------



## block

Well my kit from autopia arrived early this morning.....








i thought they had sent the wrong order when i spied the value of goods that was written on the box:thumb: 
anyhow i quickly fitted my 110v plug and set about a quick practice on an old sunroof pannel from a mk2 golf. using mezerna ip on a yellow pad (4'') and then mezerna fp2 on a white pad (4'') brought the pannel from this ......








to this....








well chuffed with the results on old hard vw paint, so now im looking forward to attacking our badly swirled polo on thurs/fri.








should be fun:buffer:


----------



## block

how the hell did that 4th photo get so big?????
they were all the same size when i uploaded them!!!


----------



## scottc

Ordered mine today, I assume it takes 3/4 days so I will be keeping an eye out on Friday/Saturday. :buffer:


----------



## 182_Blue

Block, looking excellent mate


----------



## scottc

Guys,

Is this the transformer everyone is getting?

Anyone had any problem with it??

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.as...-Meynell-7501-Single-Outlet-Transformer-750va


----------



## Alan W

That transformer will do the job (just) but you'd be better with 1KVa such as this:

http://www.tooled-up.com/ManProduct...Meynell-1000-2-Twin-Outlet-Transformer-1000va

These transformers are only rated at 60% of the quoted output for continuous use and hence the larger transformer would be more suitable IMHO. However, plenty of people use a 750Va transformer so you pays yer money and takes yer choice!

Alan W


----------



## pologti

182 you have a pm , regarding about a importing a pc

cheers kenny


----------



## matt

Im prob bein stoopid here, but whats the benefit of ordering a pc and bits from autopia/usa when Tim at clean your car has them already in the uk and with transformer, ext cable and plug and sfx pads for 219.99?


----------



## 182_Blue

well, because its cheaper to import i guess (estimated saving off £45 to import pc and buy tranny and bits in the uk), all depends on if you want to import really mate


----------



## pologti

thank 182 , that the stuff ordered up now , just need to wait for it now:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

hehe, good man, i look forward to seeing the results


----------



## winrya

Thanks for all the tips guys. After many weeks of investigation i made my order sunday night so will hopefully get everything by the end of the week.
In the end i went for the 

sfx kit
extra sfx 1, 2 and 3 pads(6")
menz 106ff
menz rd85 3.01 (awaiting stock so poss the 3.02)
transformer, cable and plug
and some sonus der wunder drying towels (to replace the hardening megs magnets)

The paint is in very good condition so i might not need the intensive polish so i will see how i get on with the final finish. Gave it a go on the mrs KA and it took out a couple of scratches with ease by hand, so fingers crossed!! Im after complete removal of the tiny swirls ive picked up so we shall see:thumb:


----------



## pologti

i ordered on friday , got it today and it been raining since, thanks to 182 , ( no tax)


----------



## ScoobyDan

The plug and cable in the links to Tooled Up .com seem to have been discontinued, what thickness of cable is required, 1.5 or 2.5 mm ?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## 182_Blue

try this one http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=18611&MAN=Draper-110v-14m-X-15mm-Extension-Cable


----------



## Juz

i just received my transformer / extension / plug equipment and am a little confused after reading the bumf that came with it. i bought the 1kva 240v -> 110v transformer as it was on offer at the same price as the 750va, but it says that the transformer should only be used intermittantly for periods of 5 minutes and then left to rest for 15 minutes? is this correct? if so is this also the case wit hthe 750va or could that be used continously? does this mean that when using the porter cable polisher i will have to keep stopping and switching it off?


----------



## 182_Blue

they mostly say that mate, but i have never had to stop with mine


----------



## Juz

ok thanks matey, that is the reassurance i was hoping for


----------



## 182_Blue

as i said i never have an issue, but then again you dont work constantly anyway as you need to apply more polish etc, dont worry IMO


----------



## ianFRST

ive just placed my order with autopia aswell.

thanks for the hekp mate, mucho appreciated


----------



## ianFRST

got my PC and sonus pads yesterday. ordered 11pm friday 22nd september. got the package at half 12 friday 29th. so less than 1 week from order to playing 

big big thanks to 182 blue for helping me out


----------



## 182_Blue

good news mate, sorry i missed you on msn (if it was you ?)


----------



## Sri stu

Recieved mine Thursday, ordered Saturday night, top service! Thanks 182_blue for the discount code


----------



## neo8047

You have a pm.

Thanks


----------



## mk2

Ordered Sunday, arrived today. Fantastic service from autopia, might get to try it out at the weekend if the stuff I ordered from the UK arrives enabling me to actually plug the thing in! :buffer:


----------



## Mr OCD

Just got my boss to order one for his Porsche  

Ordered Tuesday...


----------



## dodger

Ordered one Wednesday night and delivered early this morning

Cheers shaun for the info

dodger.


----------



## james_RScos

Great Guide well written easy to understand and i now have a PC in hand. :thumb:


----------



## Rich_C

Just joined the PC club courtesy of this particular thread ... many thanks to 182-blue for all his help. Just to re-iterate for anybody possibly reading this thread wondering if buying from the states is a good idea then you don't need to think anymore - it's really simple and Autopia are superb to deal with. I went for the $209.99 SFX kit which according to my credit card I got $1.85 to the £ which works out at about £113. You must load up with other goods (spare pads, clothese etc) just because they are so cheap compared to prices in the UK. Delivery took 4 working days with a weekend in between and autopia charged the 'appropriate' invoice amount for importing duty.

The only downside is mine has already been whisked away to be wrapped ... the next time I see it will be on the 25th of next month  . In the meantime I just need to research how to use it and with what.

... oh and I should say hello to all :wave: .

Once again many thanks to Sean.

Rich.


----------



## dgm

Thanks for the help with the discount code and importing advice shaun.

I ordered the PC late on Sunday night and it arrived on Thursday afternoon. Excellent service. I still need a transformer but I'm nearly there. Your advice has made this painless, thanks again.


----------



## 182_Blue

glad you got sorted mate, and thx for using the link on this thread, there service is excellent isnt it


----------



## dodger

182_blue said:


> glad you got sorted mate, and thx for using the link on this thread, there service is excellent isnt it


I haven't known a company like it, all the way from other side of the pond


----------



## The Autowerks

budgeting for worse case scenario, what's the maximum iport duty i can expect to pay on the PC kit from the US?

what's the chances that there will be no charge at all?


----------



## dodger

Not sure on import duty but i'm sure will be able to answer, however regarding the chances i don't believe anyone on this site has ever paid import duty on there PC, as always though there is a risk but it is very low.

BTW Hi and Welcome to the DW site mate.


----------



## The Autowerks

cheers...as you can see i've been a long time lurker, mainly just admiring the skill of the guys on here through links on another forum i'm a member of.


----------



## eagleeye

I've decided to take the plunge and buy a PC but I have a question about the use of the SFX pads in general. I have a new car (couple of months old) so don't really need any 'intensive' scratch/swirl removal but would like to keep it polished on a regular basis.

I assume therefore that I would only use the #2 pad and maybe the #3 to do an extra gloss finish. Furthermore I have used Meguires NXT wax in the past and been very impressed with it so would intend not to do any sort of separate polish & wax but apply it as a single process. Now a real newbie question: when using the PC to apply the wax do you work it in but leave a residue to dry and then remove by hand via towel or remove any residue with a polishing bonnet?

I'll try and post some pics once done but as we are going into winter it's not my favourite time for working on my car so it might be a while.

Cheers


----------



## The Autowerks

eagleeye said:


> when using the PC to apply the wax do you work it in but leave a residue to dry and then remove by hand via towel or remove any residue with a polishing bonnet?


not that i know much about it as i'm just getting started too, but from my brief experience using a PC in the past you will actually find that there is very little product left to haze, it will all be broken down and worked into the paint.

and i believe its common to remove the polish/wax by hand with a microfibre cloth or something similar. no need to let it dry i don't think.


----------



## The Autowerks

this









and this









are exactly the same price but the one in the second link is a twin outlet transformer, i'm thinking that this will be useful in the future when i buy some flurescent/halogen lighting.

but is it man enough to handle both a PC and the lighting, i think it will be but just wanted to make sure.

also, just to let others know, the plug that is in the link on the first page of this thread is now discontinued.....i think this the new link for the equivalent plug, now more than double what it used to cost.


----------



## The Autowerks

is this something to worry about:

_4. Although the transformer may be of insulated construction, it is not double insulated (class 2) and the earth pin of the output socket must be connected to the centre point of the secondary winding and to the transformer incoming earth. _

the PC itself is double insulated so do i need to do anything with the transformer??

also.....has anyone extended the lead on the UK plug side of their transformer or does everyone just use an extension lead. just thought it would be neater to have 10m of lead to hand instead of having to bring out the extension every time.


----------



## eagleeye

Harry said:


> also, just to let others know, the plug that is in the link on the first page of this thread is now discontinued.....i think this the new link for the equivalent plug, now more than double what it used to cost.


I bought one of these on eBay for £1.25 + £1.50 P&P. I'm sure there are cheaper ones out there apart from the tooled-up site.


----------



## The Autowerks

cheers eagleeye, but i'm going to skip that bit now and connect the extension lead i bought directly to the PC, saves having to lug a big connection block over your shoulder and also reduces the risk of it accidentally hitting the car!


----------



## Jameshs

following the link what else should i buy i am looking to de swirl my black corsa, in terms of pads and such?


----------



## eagleeye

Harry said:


> also, just to let others know, the plug that is in the link on the first page of this thread is now discontinued.....i think this the new link for the equivalent plug, now more than double what it used to cost.


Found this on the Screwfix site for those buying plugs. Think it's the right one for the purpose: plug


----------



## eagleeye

Ordered my PC at the weekend and it was delivered this morning a 10:40. I do a lot of on-line shopping and Autopia has to be one of the most impressive companies to deal with. Quick response to a change in my order and suitably priced on the shipping label so no donations to Mr Brown required.

Thanks to 182 blue for the importing advice and discount code (15%).


----------



## neo8047

Hopefully going to place my order with Autopia this weekend and the pc will be used on a 2004 vauxhall vectra, 2004 celica and 1993 mr2 turbo. Can someone recommend what additional pads etc I should order and any other products that it would be cost effective to order from the US.

Thanks


----------



## The Autowerks

mine arrived this afternoon after placing my order on sunday morning!! so impressed with the service, if anyone is worried about purchasing from this company or the fact that its coming from the states then don't be....it's a first class service.

let the :buffer: 'ing begin!!! 



neo8047 said:


> 2004 vauxhall vectra


a fellow vec c owner :thumb: what colour vectra have you got neo, mine's is silver lightning. check out www.vectra-c.com for a load of advice about the car.


----------



## neo8047

I had silver lightening before in the vectra c, its suits them, went for the moonland silver/grey this time.


----------



## The Autowerks

nice....very moody colour.


----------



## boris_the_blade

*PC purchase*

182 Blue - i'm new to the forum and interested in purchasing a pc. Can you pm me with details of the discount code and advice on the import duty etc??

cheers

Boris


----------



## smb-composites

Well I ordered my PC on wednesday, just turned up today.

Cost me $300 for PC, SFX kit, wash mitt, towels and a few other bits.

Included in the price was the postage etc $60.

Will PM list of what i got if you want?



Will be after more info as to what to get next.

Doing this while the dollar is so weak against the pound.


----------



## renton

ive just ordered my pc as we speak and a few other bits!!!
getting a bit excited now!


anyone tell me how long it takes to arrive?
cheers 
steve:buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :wave:


----------



## Scrogger

Calling 182 Blue,

Looking to purchase PC, would really appreciate details of importing and discount code applicable at the moment. I have PM'd you. Look forward to hearing from you.
Thanks, Neil


----------



## dodger

renton said:


> anyone tell me how long it takes to arrive?


approx four / five working days,


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Is the link at the top definitely the cheapest place to buy a PC? 

Is there nowhere in the UK selling them?


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Is this website below a good price for a PC? Any advice appreciated!

http://www.maxtool.co.uk/index/porter-cable/polishers.asp


----------



## donnyboy

Matt.

There are places in the UK that sell them but they are not as cheap. Plus the exchange rate is good just now.


----------



## ChuckH

Brazo said:


> Good guide I think Shauns guide has been instrumental in most peoples purchase of a pc in the last year.


It certainly was a big help to Me anyway ! Had My PC delivered from Autopia last Friday (4 day turnaround !!!) Along with a heap of sonus polishes and pads ECT Bought a transformer and cables from Machine Mart And some Menzerma kit from Clean and shiny So all I need to do is set about the job !

Thanks for Your help Shaun !!!


----------



## renton

how long does delivery take then as i ordered mine on sunday evening and still havent recieved it yet???
apparently it left los angeles on the 13th dec , and on parcel forces website its saying in the status bit "advised"???? wtf


----------



## 182_Blue

renton said:


> how long does delivery take then as i ordered mine on sunday evening and still havent recieved it yet???
> apparently it left los angeles on the 13th dec , and on parcel forces website its saying in the status bit "advised"???? wtf


should be nearly here IMO, check what the autopis link says, if it has cleared customs then its here and parcelforce are playing with it, do remember its a very very busy time of year for parcels


----------



## veeduby

I suppose it might take a bit longer than normal as theres extra stuff being posted this time of year.

Be patient...


----------



## renton

the autopia link says about los angeles on the 13th still , nothing about customs ??

i just want to pc my car !!!!

must be patient , must be patient!!


----------



## 182_Blue

renton said:


> the autopia link says about los angeles on the 13th still , nothing about customs ??
> 
> i just want to pc my car !!!!
> 
> must be patient , must be patient!!


you could send me the whole link and i could check it


----------



## renton

wooo hooo it arrived this morning , but im too hung over to try it out yet!!!!
quick delivery that is!!
less than a week from the states, and yet the parcel i posted to a uk company on monday from the post office(uk) still hasnt arrived???


----------



## veeduby

renton said:


> wooo hooo it arrived this morning , but im too hung over to try it out yet!!!!
> quick delivery that is!!
> less than a week from the states, and yet the parcel i posted to a uk company on monday from the post office(uk) still hasnt arrived???


Its called the royal mail thats the problem 

Its ridiculous how something from the states can get here quicker than something being sent from a UK to UK address


----------



## point blank

It looks like the sale on the PC's is over on the Autopia site with the stuff now back up to full price, athough there is a new 15% voucher code.
Looks like I wasn't fast enough as usual :wall:


----------



## ayrshireteggy

Ordered my PC on Thursday evening and it arrived today (Tuesday) at noon!

Big thanks to Shaun for all his help.:thumb:


----------



## Kevlar

Bought mine off ebay - supplied from uk, but its from autopia i think and was cheaper than Autopia which is odd!!.

Fitted the plug tonight and took me about 15 mins because im an idiot!.

Happy xmas:wave:


----------



## 182_Blue

Kevlar said:


> Bought mine off ebay - supplied from uk, but its from autopia i think and was cheaper than Autopia which is odd!!.
> 
> Fitted the plug tonight and took me about 15 mins because im an idiot!.
> 
> Happy xmas:wave:


out of interest how much did you pay

for your info the whole SFX kit pc from autopia costs about £118 delivered from the usa, and the pc on its own costs about £90 shipped from the usa


----------



## Millduu

Thanks for the code,ordered mine on thursday night about midnight and t turned up first thing this morning,no import duties either.
You can't get thin gs delivered in the UK that quick.
Top firm.
A bust weekend coming up.

thanks again .


----------



## HORSEYRARA

thanks for this i will be getting one soon and some extra pad s


----------



## micken

I'm just about to go for a PC with some extra pads. Anyone consider it a good idea to get spare backing plates in both 3.5" and 6" sizes. Anyone use a couple of same size backing plates when working with the PC?

I'm starting a separate thread for this question.


----------



## c0r54

Thanks very much for the code 182_blue, got the PC last week and can't wait for the good weather to return and start detailing. Just need ti get myself a 110v Tranny.

Really good detailed and informative site, cheers for all the help advice and discount.

c0r54


----------



## smolds

Hi I would like to purchase one of these but it seems I,m too new to pm other members so cannot get guide and discount code unless 182_blue can pm me mant thanks


----------



## 182_Blue

You got pm


----------



## Mutton

Hi,

I am too much of a newbie to pm you 182_blue, in fact this is my first post!! I want to purchase one of these so I can bring my FRS up to a decent standard so could you pm me the discount code please? Any info on the import duty would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Sponge Bob

Hi 
I too am new to all this got my PC & tranny need some pads polish etc,
any chance you could pm me discount code for autopia? and any info on what
pads polish i may need.
Thanks.


----------



## 182_Blue

is it just pads and polish you want ?, as with shipping and the limited polish selection of autopia i would personally buy from the uk (unless your bying loads of pads)


----------



## Mutton

pm now sent!


----------



## Soundstorm

I'm also interested in importing a PC, all the complete kits look a bit expensive over here.
Any chance I can get the discount code as well?
And do you guys know the shipping costs? The online thingy seems to screw up with my address


----------



## Soundstorm

Thanks 182_blue! To bad it's only 15%.

Does anybody know why you can't use 2 coupon codes? They have a free Sonus sample thing, but if you enter that code, the discount isn't there anymore 

And can somebody give me an idea about the shipping price? The calculator gives me an error: The shipping method you specified is not available to your address.


----------



## Mutton

182_blue,

Any chance you can pm me the discount code please (you have pm)?

Cheers.

Mutton


----------



## johnlondonw3

Soundstorm said:


> Thanks 182_blue! To bad it's only 15%.
> 
> Does anybody know why you can't use 2 coupon codes? They have a free Sonus sample thing, but if you enter that code, the discount isn't there anymore
> 
> And can somebody give me an idea about the shipping price? The calculator gives me an error: The shipping method you specified is not available to your address.


I paid about $60 for shipping ,but I ordere the SFX kit and some extra pads and polishes,so if yo uonly get the pC then it might only be $50 to ship


----------



## Soundstorm

johnlondonw3 said:


> I paid about $60 for shipping ,but I ordere the SFX kit and some extra pads and polishes,so if yo uonly get the pC then it might only be $50 to ship


Yeah, I thought it would be something like that. Already have quite a big list of stuff I'd like to order over there. It's so cheap!! :doublesho 
I've put everything I want on a list, expanding all the kits into seperate products and it's allready at 20+ different items...

For some reason, it is more fun to get coupons for Christmas, it spreads the joy over a longer period. 

I'm just hoping that it will clear customs without an invoice attached to it...


----------



## smolds

What does happen about import duty and taxes will we get hit for it


----------



## 182_Blue

smolds said:


> What does happen about import duty and taxes will we get hit for it


please dont discuss import duty on the forum, keep it to pm


----------



## Sponge Bob

Evening 182 Blue, not to sure what i need to be honest as i am starting from scratch, car has got bad swirling.Could you give me any advice on which way to go.
Thanks


----------



## 182_Blue

SuperShiny said:


> I have a suggetion for a online store to buy a Porte-Cable 7336SP: :thumb:
> 
> I bought my PC here.
> 
> Now is out of stock, but soon will be avaiable.
> 
> http://store.carcareeurope.com/product.php?productid=222&cat=18&page=1
> 
> http://store.carcareeurope.com/product.php?productid=303&cat=18&page=1


even without shipping the first set comes to £142 (second set comes to £147), this is a fair bit more than the whole kit *with delivery* for £117 from Autopia


----------



## Jim W

Ordered my Transformer, plug & Extention on tuesday, it arrived today (thursday)...

ordered the Sonus Dual-Action System Polisher Kit last night. Good stuff.

Cheers 182.


----------



## schwabbie

I went a bit mad this morning 

Ordered - 

Sonus SFX Polisher Kit 
Sonus 6" DAS FlexPlate 
3 - Sonus SFX-3 Final Finish & Wax Pad
3 - Sonus SFX-2 Paint Polishing Pad
3 - Sonus SFX-1 Swirl and Scratch Remover Pad
3 - Sonus Dual-Action System 
2 - Sonus DAS Buffing Bonnet
3.5" Dual-Action Spot Pad Backing Plate
2 - Sonus SFX-1 Spot Pad 
2 - Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad 
2 - Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad 
2 - Der Wunder Towel Trio 

Managed to lose the price of a 110 trani and lead on a couple of quotes - so off to the wholesalers to pick them up tomorrow 

Thanks to Shaun for his help :thumb: 

:buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## veeduby

schwabbie said:


> I went a bit mad this morning
> 
> Managed to lose the price of a 110 trani and lead on a couple of quotes - so off to the wholesalers to pick them up tomorrow
> 
> :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


Jammy git but fair play :buffer:


----------



## Soundstorm

Made my order today!
As shipping is 118$, I guess it will be quite a few boxes with loads of goodies 

Now I just have to order a transformer. I want the one from Rapid (3.3kVA), but they won't ship to Belgium if the total is under 100£. Luckily me sister is going to England in 2 weeks, so she can bring it. But that means I'll have to wait 2 weeks to use my new PC  
Unless somebody over here wants to help me out in this one :speechles 

Maybe I'll use that Halfords AG 3 for 2 offer as well


----------



## Jim W

Kit just arrived. Can't wait for the weekend. I've got my first detail lined up, S-type Jag. (after a bit of practise on my own car, of course..)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Mr OCD

Jimmeh said:


> Kit just arrived. Can't wait for the weekend. I've got my first detail lined up, S-type Jag. (after a bit of practise on my own car, of course..)
> 
> Cheers guys.


A bit of practice on your own car and your then going to do a customers?!  

Word of caution: slow down and take the time to learn properly before you cause damage to somebody elses property.


----------



## Soundstorm

Got 1 box today. Still waiting for another one, as I only got half of my order.
So far everything looks like op quality.
I will be able to test it next Saturday, when my transformer arrives.

I can't wait


----------



## Jim W

Engine_Swap said:


> A bit of practice on your own car and your then going to do a customers?!
> 
> Word of caution: slow down and take the time to learn properly before you cause damage to somebody elses property.


hmm, not quite.. well, it's my Mum's boss. I clean their work vehicles every weekend as it is, just this time she's asked if I could have a go at her car.. saying that you're probably right, too leave the PC for a couple of practise sessions, I could always apply a polish by hand...

Question, my PC is very rattly? It doesn't like to work well much the tiniest bit of pressure whilst on speed 2/3, is this normal? How much pressure do you guys allply whilst puttijng the polish on, working it in, and then finallly finishing it?

Ta


----------



## danksy

Great guide, I think I need a PC :thumb: Does anyone have any discount codes for autopia?


----------



## TimOE

Autopia appear to be out of stock at the mo. Having read the above posts, I to would be gratefull if a discount code is available or even better how not to pay the import duty. I know I pay enough tax as it is .

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Rupert

Can someone email me the discount code please? 
Also, is the discount code valid for ordering within the US?

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Rupert

Anyone? Please?


----------



## dodger

Rupert said:


> Anyone? Please?


If you PM 182_Blue, he will send you all the information you need to order one


----------



## ScoobyDan

Excellent guide:thumb: 

Think I might finally have to get one of these:buffer:


----------



## edda

*help*

I too nedd the discount code, but i can't PM 182_blue because of the less than 10 posts.


----------



## dbaileyuk

You only need 5 more posts  Reply to this then you only need 4 more  
Look through the forum and comment on some of the posters posts, it wont take long,
The PC is well worth the time and effot.............
Good Luck
David
:thumb: 
:wave:


----------



## veeduby

dbaileyuk said:


> You only need 5 more posts  Reply to this then you only need 4 more
> Look through the forum and comment on some of the posters posts, it wont take long,
> The PC is well worth the time and effot.............
> Good Luck
> David
> :thumb:
> :wave:


You dont even need comment, some people on here just post jibberish :lol:


----------



## edda

Thanks sorted


----------



## Lotustuart

Looks like I need a PC.


----------



## Georgy

How long does the postage take usually? 
WOuld it be easier for me to buy from the guy from ebay do you think, or is the saving made worth it?

Also would it be worth me buying everything i need from autopia aswell? i.e PC, De wunder toewl, Green clay etc etc, or would this slow delivery?
________
herbal vaporizers


----------



## Black 125

Amazing. Ordered my pc from Autopia on Tuesday (20th) and it has just arrived (23rd - London). Tracked it all the way online. This included extra pads & polish.


----------



## thebigmcp

Black 125 said:


> Amazing. Ordered my pc from Autopia on Tuesday (20th) and it has just arrived (23rd - London). Tracked it all the way online. This included extra pads & polish.


Excellent Service.

Which pads did you get?


----------



## Georgy

Would those with PC recommend having a buffing bonnet or not?
________
medical marijuana dispensary


----------



## Black 125

thebigmcp said:


> Excellent Service.
> 
> Which pads did you get?


I have no previous experience with a pc or knowledge of the different pads apart from what I have read on here so I just went for the Sonus SFX kit with extra 4" pads in the three grades. Have to start somewhere. I did get the bonnets as well.


----------



## Ducky

I'm amazed they can deliver so fast from the US!! Some places I have used take weeks!


----------



## VW_GTi

I was going to order one a few months ago but then talked myself out of the idea, I am now well up for it again!

So far I am ordering the following:

Sonus SFX Polisher Kit
SFX1, 2, 3 Polish & extra set of SFX 1, 2, 3 pads
Swirlbuster pad & polish

Anything I have missed out guys?


----------



## mycleancar

*wow*

wow

this is cool


----------



## Matt197

Ducky said:


> I'm amazed they can deliver so fast from the US!! Some places I have used take weeks!


It is supper fast, I ordered a shed load of stuff and 3 days later a big box arrived worth £200 and went through customs fine.

Got to be the best company ever


----------



## BIG_G

Ordered a load a stuff last night
Can't wait
Need to research the polish/wax I'm going to use and source from UK.

thanks to Blue_182 for his help


----------



## dan_almond

Just ordered :

PC with SFX kit
3.5" backing plate
4" pads (3 grades)

and extra 6" backing plate with 3 more pads.

Cant wait till it gets here.


----------



## pav-g

Excellent guide. I'll pm you re discount code as Im gonna order one


----------



## kuzak

After reading this thread it definately seems i need a PC.


----------



## mickhep

me 2.
Shall I wait for the discount code or just order it.?hmmmm


----------



## Faddy

I've read this thread with interest and like Dan I would like to order the SFX Kit with 3.5" backing plate and 4" pads but cannot find the plate and pads on the Autopia site. Can anyone help please. Also a discount code would be useful if any one can email. Many thanks

PS

Excellent.excellent site by the way. Only just started to read it and it seems I have a lot to learn !:thumb:


----------



## dan_almond

Below are the links for the PC and pads etc, but done forget to buy the transformer etc (on page one of this thread!)

Porter Cable http://www.autopia-carcare.com/pc-7424.html

Ok, for the pads and backing plates, click this link http://www.autopia-carcare.com/pcdepot.html

If you look to the right, the 'Sonus SFX Foam Polishing Pads' are the 6" ones and the 'Sonus SFX Spot Pads' are the 4" ones mate.


----------



## Faddy

Thanks Dan and Blue 182 for your assistance :thumb:


----------



## dan_almond

No problem mate. Mine came today and took 5 days (including the weekend) to arrive with me which was bloody good. 

Going to have some fun with it now lol


----------



## craiga

Nice st.Did u do all the work with the pc,apart from the clay and wash


----------



## Scotty-Gee

Got an email today saying it was in the post so hopefully get it for the weekend.


----------



## BIG_G

Look what arrived tuesday morning.Ordered late last wedensday night.
No extras to pay!!!!!!!!!!:thumb: .Everything is there.Helps that you can track the order
Already have the tranny/leads/plug just waiting for polish and still researching techniques.

THANKS TO SHAUN BLUE 182 FOR AN EXCELLENT THREAD AND HIS HELP ( HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAN)

Am I a sado for posting a photo?


----------



## Sh00ter

not at all a sado! w00t first post....

im looking to do this as a seller on ebay is mucking me about.....

how much did u pay for that pile of goodies? also did you use a discount code?


----------



## 182_Blue

Sh00ter said:


> not at all a sado! w00t first post....
> 
> im looking to do this as a seller on ebay is mucking me about.....
> 
> how much did u pay for that pile of goodies? also did you use a discount code?


it will be cheaper to import yourself :thumb:


----------



## BIG_G

Just finished wiring the 110v plug on the PC .Switched on and boy I was suprised with the amount of vibration it was quite powerful not like grinders or similar power tools espically with the left hand on the handle.I take it once a pad is on and I start polishing the resistance of the pad on metal will dull the sensation.

Positive but yet a bit apprehensive at the same time for using the PC in anger for the first time.


----------



## Sh00ter

> it will be cheaper to import yourself


ive added you to my msn, (not up to 10 posts yet so cant pm you!  ) if you get time id like a chat bout buying from autopia


----------



## ukimportz

ordered all my stuff monday morning but my order still say's pending review is this normal or should i email them?


----------



## niallurquhart

could 182_blue please pm regarding importing tax and discount codes. been lurking for a while, but aint posted enough to send a pm.
great guide!! cheers, niall.


----------



## niallurquhart

cheers mate:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Maccaa

*A little help*

I was wondering if 182_blue could provide me with "the info" for importing from Autopia,

Rich from here and clio sport said you were the man.

Few posts so let me know if I need to provide any thing else.

Cheers

Maccaa


----------



## Smiffy

Wll here's me first post.Would love to get a pc7424 so I can at last get to work on my 99 Puma.

Smiffy


----------



## Neanderthal

ah can't PM without making 10 posts!
Right off to browse the forum and make myself know


----------



## MR2Owner

*182 to the rescue!!*

I just want to say a HUGE thank you to Shaun aka 182_blue for all the dumb questions i asked and the top advice he gave me tonight.
I have finally spent this years wages, next years and until im 87 on getting the right PC and accessories for it! but i am confident i have ordered the correct things which over the last couple of months haven't been able to make my mind up what was best for me and my car.
The guy should be paid for the help he has given me (and i'm sure hundreds of others) and he truely is a great embassador for the site and forum!!

Next time your down my way, the beers on me Shaun!


----------



## Smiffy

would this be ok as an extension seeing as 14metres is cutting it a bit fine?

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=132750&MAN=Masterplug-110volt-Cable-Reel-25mtr-16-Amp-Tco

Smiffy


----------



## MarkP

With the £ breaking the $2 barrier does anyon eknow how cheap the Porter Cable is now with any discount codes that are currently available?
Surely it must be cheaper than normal when the exchange rate is taken into account?


----------



## 182_Blue

MarkP said:


> With the £ breaking the $2 barrier does anyon eknow how cheap the Porter Cable is now with any discount codes that are currently available?
> Surely it must be cheaper than normal when the exchange rate is taken into account?


the SFX kit come out at £111 shipped today, a few weeks back it was nearly £120


----------



## Neanderthal

I'm glad I've waited a couple of days before ordering 
The only thing I'm torn with is that there is a groupbuy on Scoobynet from a UK suppiler that will supply everything (7424 polisher, 3 DAS pads (green, orange & blue), 14m extension cable, plug, 110v/240v transformer and delivery) for £190.
Just need to work out which is cheaper


----------



## 182_Blue

^^PC kit shipped is currently working out at £111 (this for the SFX kit, which is dearer and better than the das kit), add to that £50 worth of transfromers (unless you get one for £10 of a carboot) and you got a nice little saving on even the group buy, dont miss out while the $ is so bad


----------



## Neanderthal

You're right matey.
If you're the chap who emailed me eariler this week as well, muchos thanks  :thumb:


----------



## Neanderthal

Right, just going through ordering and have come up with this list;

Sonus SFX Polisher Kit
Sonus SwirlBuster Foam Polishing Pad 
Sonus SwirlBuster Polish 
Sonus SFX-3 Final Finish Polish 
3.5" Dual-Action Spot Pad Backing Plate 
Sonus SFX-1 Spot Pad 
Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad 
Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad 
Sonus Dual-Action System Foam Pads: Sonus DAS Buffing Bonnet, Pkg/2 
Sonus SFX-3 Final Finish & Wax Pad 
Sonus SFX-1 Swirl and Scratch Remover Pad 
Sonus SFX-2 Paint Polishing Pad

That little lot comes to $345.72 inc discounts and shipping (I think I've done it correctly).
Is there anything else on the list I need (or don't )?

Matt


----------



## Guest

Hi 182 Just this one thread has to have been the right reason for me joining this Forum. Fantastic write-up so helpful and open, no doubt that I will need to purchase a PC however is there a UK/EU 220/240volt sourced product that would do the same sort of job?


----------



## Neanderthal

I don't think there's anything UK/EU located that compares to the PC, hence importing.
There is talk that one will be developed but it's months/years away.


----------



## 182_Blue

Neanderthal said:


> Right, just going through ordering and have come up with this list;
> 
> Sonus SFX Polisher Kit
> Sonus SwirlBuster Foam Polishing Pad
> Sonus SwirlBuster Polish
> Sonus SFX-3 Final Finish Polish
> 3.5" Dual-Action Spot Pad Backing Plate
> Sonus SFX-1 Spot Pad
> Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad
> Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad
> Sonus Dual-Action System Foam Pads: Sonus DAS Buffing Bonnet, Pkg/2
> Sonus SFX-3 Final Finish & Wax Pad
> Sonus SFX-1 Swirl and Scratch Remover Pad
> Sonus SFX-2 Paint Polishing Pad
> 
> That little lot comes to $345.72 inc discounts and shipping (I think I've done it correctly).
> Is there anything else on the list I need (or don't )?
> 
> Matt


looks good, not sure on the sfx polish, but choice is yours, not alot wrong with it but im a big menzerna fan


----------



## Tyke

You've got a PM mate :thumb:


----------



## *James*

Looks like a great buy, will be pming blue 182 and ordering mine while the $ is so high.


----------



## cactusbob

Right, I'm finally taking the plunge and getting one of these. Been lurking here for a while and then found I need to post in order to send PMs. Can anyone send me the discount code and advice on shipping etc? 

Many thanks


----------



## njc11

Basically as the above! 

Ive been lurking around here for a while.. recently registered etc

I thought i kept my car spotless!! 

Just require the info for ordering the porter cable and discount codes etc!

Thanks in advance!

Cheers

Nick
:thumb:


----------



## thebigmcp

Me too.

Just pressed the Buy Button and this lot is on its way to me. 

Sonus SFX Polisher Kit $210.00 
Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad $6.00 
Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad $6.00 
Sonus SFX-1 Spot Pad $6.50 
3.5" Dual-Action Spot Pad Backing Plate $11.99 
Sonus SFX Ultra-Fine Detailing Clay $18.00 
Sonus Der Wunder Buffing Towel, Pkg/2 $8.00 
Meguiar’s Super Thick Microfiber Wash Mitt $6.99 

Subtotal: $273.48 
Shipping: $60.05 
Tax: $0.00 
15% savings: -$38.17 
Total: $295.36 (Approx £147.39)

1 days annual leave booked for 4th May :buffer:


----------



## cactusbob

I've ordered mine now, found the 15% code too :lol:


----------



## Smiffy

Woo Hoo

Its arrived today.3 days from the US of A.Impressive.

Smiffy


----------



## aeronaut

The $ rate is seriously tempting me. Oh, for a few more posts and a discount code! :wall:


----------



## regroo

cactusbob said:


> I've ordered mine now, found the 15% code too :lol:


OK, can you point me in the direction of the code. I want to order :wave:


----------



## Ian D

And me if I could be pm'd would be most gratefull


----------



## rajinder_1

did anyone get charged any tax or duty on the shipments?????


----------



## 182_Blue

rajinder_1 said:


> did anyone get charged any tax or duty on the shipments?????


this cant really be discussed, but im guessing everyone was happy when there items arrived :thumb:


----------



## rajinder_1

cool i get ya..... 

raj


----------



## TRILL

Padtwo said:


> Excellent guide at the start!!!! Just what I was looking for. How many posts do I need to get up to to qualify for the discount code?


as this is my first post :wave:

and reading all the good post about the pc, i just want to get 1 :thumb:

but looking at the site they got none in stock and there is the problem of how do you qualify for thw discount code


----------



## 182_Blue

the SFX kits are still in stock by the looks of it


----------



## ST dan

how often can u use a PC is it just just once in a while ?


----------



## r44flyer

Danny 225 F1 said:


> how often can u use a PC is it just just once in a while ?


Use it as often as you like to apply non-abrasive products. If it's for swirl/scratch removal you can't use it that often as what you are doing is removing a very thin layer of clear coat each time you polish them out.

With proper wash technique you shouldn't need to do any serious defect removal that often anyway.


----------



## ST dan

cheers guys getting james b to PC my car and i'll try to get some info/tips on reducing the swirls and good products to use
been reading some threads and finding it very useful cant believe how much is involved


----------



## Gobbie

Right, I'm about ready to order my PC. It's not easy justifying about £200, by the time I've bought the transformer etc, but you guys rave about it so much! 
Can someone help me with a few questions.......
What tool rating do I need on the transformer i.e. the kva rating? A lot are 3-ish, others 1.5 and below. What do I need? These things aren't cheap so I don't want to buy more/less than I need.
What thickness of extension lead? 1.5 or 2.5?
Does anyone know why the length of 14m seem to be important? just curious on that one! 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## r44flyer

Gobbie said:


> Right, I'm about ready to order my PC. It's not easy justifying about £200, by the time I've bought the transformer etc, but you guys rave about it so much!
> Can someone help me with a few questions.......
> What tool rating do I need on the transformer i.e. the kva rating? A lot are 3-ish, others 1.5 and below. What do I need? These things aren't cheap so I don't want to buy more/less than I need.
> What thickness of extension lead? 1.5 or 2.5?
> Does anyone know why the length of 14m seem to be important? just curious on that one!
> 
> Thanks for your help.


750kVA is good enough.

1.5mm cable is good enough. 14m just seems to be a standard length.


----------



## Gobbie

*Thank You!*



r44flyer said:


> 750kVA is good enough.
> 
> 1.5mm cable is good enough. 14m just seems to be a standard length.


Knowing that makes a big difference as the price seems to rise quickly once the rating goes up.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Smiffy

Hi All
1KVA transformer,new plug and 25 metre extension here from Tooled up so ready for the off soon.

Many thanks to 182_blue for the dis code and help.

Smiffy


----------



## twhincup

*on the way  *

3.5" Dual-Action Spot Pad 43-085DA 1 11.99
Backing PlateSonus SFX-1 Spot Pad SON-SFX-1SP 1 6.50
Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad SON-SFX-2SP 1 6.00
Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad SON-SFX-3SP 1 6.00
Sonus Der Wunder Buffing SON-DWBT-2 3 8.00
Towel, Pkg/2Meguiars NXT Generation MEG-G-12718 1 14.99
Tech WaxMeguiars Smooth Surface MEG-G-1016 1 16.99
Clay KitSonus Ultimate Wool Wash SON-WOOLMITT 1 8.00
MittSonus SFX-2 Paint SON-SFX-2FP 1 12.00
Polishing PadSonus SFX-3 Final Finish SON-SFX-3FP 1 12.00
Sonus Dual-Action System SON-DASPOL-KIT 1 200.00
Polisher KitSonus SFX-1 Swirl and SON-SFX-1FP 1 13.00

Subtotal 331.47 
Coupon discount -43.12 
Subtotal 288.35 
Shipping 72.70 
Total 361.05

:buffer: on the way :buffer:


----------



## westie

Have you guys looked on Ebay???
Pc plus pads plus transformer and leads
£215 inc of postage.:newbie:


----------



## 182_Blue

westie said:


> Have you guys looked on Ebay???
> Pc plus pads plus transformer and leads
> £215 inc of postage.:newbie:


overpriced you mean ?


----------



## egon

I got one...they were out of stock until i got to work and then abused my privileges as an engineer to sit on the internet all evening and buy bits!!


----------



## M33rkb

182_blue said:


> Im a big menzerna fan


Where would you recommend to buy the Menzerna products from?

Cheers Mark.


----------



## 182_Blue

try our traders, most sell it, there all very very good


----------



## AndyH

Does the PC come via Royal Mail or courier??? Just trying to work out when i need to be in for


----------



## 182_Blue

it is delivered in the UK via parcelforce


----------



## twhincup

westie said:


> Have you guys looked on Ebay???
> Pc plus pads plus transformer and leads
> £215 inc of postage.:newbie:


If you see my post above yours, ALL that kit (polishers, spare plates, spare pads, loads of m/f towels, qd kit, mitt etc) including postage, is priced in dollars which equates to about £180 - all ordered with the most excellent help and advice from this forum. I did look at fleabay but found all to be overpriced

Best go with the flow if your going to get one

BTW thanks for the promo code Harley


----------



## westie

I agree that buying from the US, is cheaper.
The only problem that has happened to me before, is that my parcel was intercepted by H.M.Customs and I got stung for 10% purchase tax and then 17.5% vat.


----------



## M33rkb

The extension listed at the start is no longer available.

Would this be a good alternative? http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=28687&MAN=Sealey-Extension-Lead-14mtr-15mm-sq-Cable-110v


----------



## 182_Blue

it is ok yes, just more expensive


----------



## twhincup

twhincup said:


> Subtotal 331.47
> Coupon discount -43.12
> Subtotal 288.35
> Shipping 72.70
> Total 361.05
> 
> :buffer: on the way :buffer:


Final bill came in @ £186.43, just glued to the window now waiting for Mr. Parcelforce :wall:


----------



## shayward

Mine should be on the way now


----------



## JamesGarner

**** !!!!!!

Just ordered one aswel
and put my works postcode in with my home details :wall: 
(note to self : your a f***ing ****)


----------



## M33rkb

Ordered Thursday received today (Monday) quick service or what!?!

No custom fees either


----------



## westie

It a shame that the US mail cant take over the Post Office with service like that


----------



## GolfChick

ive just ordered myself a kit and wondered if anyone could look here machine mart

and tell me whether hte 2nd one down is suitable as a week yday theirs a vat free day for me so was thinking of getting one from there.


----------



## twhincup

GolfChick said:


> ive just ordered myself a kit and wondered if anyone could look here machine mart
> 
> and tell me whether hte 2nd one down is suitable as a week yday theirs a vat free day for me so was thinking of getting one from there.


Not too sure about your question, but what about this one:

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=995&MAN=Twin-16a-Socket-110v-Transformer-1kva



M33rkb said:


> Ordered Thursday received today (Monday) quick service or what!?!
> 
> No custom fees either


Me too :thumb: :buffer: :thumb:   

plus i received a free 8oz bottle of Sonus Enhance Polish (SFX-2) - well done Autopia and well done to the great advice in this thread  :detailer:


----------



## GolfChick

ive read about huge delays with tooled up and with it being a vat free day im all about convenience!


----------



## SimonWRX

PC arrived!!:thumb: Amazing delivery from Autopia.... now to find my first victim to practise on 

Also, placed an order with tooledup so wait and see what the delivery is really like. Its a concern if a uk company can't beat 3-4 days it takes to get things from the states.


----------



## big dave

whoop. im ready to take the plunge. i've pm'd you 182_blue for discount code for autopia. i look forward to hearing from you. :buffer:


----------



## 182_Blue

pc is currently on offer too, with the discount code its a 25% reduction


----------



## big dave

182_blue said:


> pc is currently on offer too, with the discount code its a 25% reduction


nice one, thats what i like to hear. :thumb:


----------



## daviscup

Hey 182_blue any chance you can PM me the discount code? Ive got a burning desire to get one very soon!! :devil:


----------



## 182_Blue

you got PM daviscup


----------



## s55shh

dunno if anyones mentioned this but you can get 5% cashback from tooled up through www.quidco.com


----------



## Mildsteven

GolfChick said:


> ive just ordered myself a kit and wondered if anyone could look here machine mart
> 
> and tell me whether hte 2nd one down is suitable as a week yday theirs a vat free day for me so was thinking of getting one from there.


Hi:wave:


----------



## big dave

182_blue sorry to be a pain, is it possible to pm the discount code to me as im starting to itch with wanabe pc fever.


----------



## famousrouse

:doublesho definately wanting to get in on this one. is it possible to pm me the discount codes please 182_blue i would appreciated greatly. ive got my shopping basket read for ordering. cheers


----------



## Black_MCS

Well without reading this before now ive ordered a PC from Autogeeks with pads and pinnacle polish including shipping it comes to $267.46 which is £134.59.

i need to email them back to confirm i want the stuff but im not sure if it will have any import tax on there!

can anyone help?? if its going to cost to much then ill either go with this one and ask for a Discount code or even buy the one thats on ebay at the moment!

any help most appreciated 

scott


----------



## 182_Blue

please dont discuss import tax on the forum


----------



## Black_MCS

Sorry i didnt realise it was a no no!

Can you PM me the Discount code please 182_Blue and ill put my oredr in straight away!

Scott


----------



## mojo555

could you pm me the discount code aswell please
thanks


----------



## mojo555

what else do you suggest that i order with the pc i am ordering it as my 3 week old civic type r has lots of swirls allready despite using the wash method etc


----------



## mojo555

ok decides on the sfx kit, what else do people suggest


----------



## twhincup

mojo555 said:


> ok decides on the sfx kit, what else do people suggest


I recently kitted myself out, it's a lot to do with budget, preferences and some excellent tips and advice contained within this 52 page thread :thumb:

get what you like at $2 to £1


----------



## ScoobyDan

Picked mine up from Parcel Force this morning:thumb: 
I would have just paid through the nose and got one from a U.K seller if I hadn't read this guide 
Many Thanks 182 Blue for putting this excellent guide together:thumb: 

Now going to read how to wire it all up so I can get started :buffer:


----------



## flint

Could you please pm me the discount code.

Many Thanks

Neil


----------



## danwardale36

thankyou


----------



## Mr OCD

Hi mate

Time to purchase another PC7424...

Can you PM me a discount code please 

Many Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Offset Detailing

Great thread! I heard Meguiars are bringing out an electric polisher this year?


----------



## Bleakboy

could i get a discount code pm'd thanks


----------



## freon warrior

Please may I have the discount code as well 182_blue?

Thanks

Freon


----------



## orinoco

182_blue please can you pm me the discount code can't wait to get 1 of these ordered



TIA

Orinoco


----------



## AlanJaz

Could I please get the discount code too 182_blue, thanks very much.


----------



## Bleakboy

no i have my post's up  could I get a Discount Code please 182_blue  thanks


----------



## brympton

*Screwfix and Toolstation Info*

Just trying to build up my number of postings in an attempt to get the PC discount code  Hope this info is of interest to someone:

Screwfix began in my home town (Yeovil, Somerset) and was taken over by the Kingfisher group (who also own B & Q) a few years ago. The warehouse used to be here as well but is now in Birmingham. The call centre employs around 500 people and is open from 7:00am - 10:00pm Monday to Friday and 8:00am - 8:00pm at the weekend and Bank Holidays. They also have a retail or trade counter outlet here :thumb:

There is a very high turnover of staff in the call centre and whilst Screwfix do their best to provide a quality service you can be let down be some individuals. If you are having communication problems my advice would be to either end the call and redial so that you can speak to someone else or ask to speak to the team leader. Always try and be nice, they have the authority to issue credit notes at their discretion :wall:

Next day delivery all depends on quotas, they have a high but limited number of delivery slots, which on busy days (10,000+ calls) can be filled before 3:00pm meaning you wont get your stuff until the next day (unless you pay extra for the guaranteed service). Don't forget that delivery is free if you spend over £45 

The people that started Screwfix have now opened www.toolstation.com again based in Yeovil with a trade counter. Although they don't have a competitively priced transformer (theirs is a 3.0kVA twin outlet one at £52.64) they do have:

10m 110v 16A extension lead for £9.80

http://www.toolstation.com/messages.html?code=33741&mainWin=1

16A plug for £1.38

http://www.toolstation.com/messages.html?code=35522&mainWin=1

So you could save a little bit here. They also do many similar items but there range is not as large as Screwfix's


----------



## bobreilly

182_blue, if you get a chance could I also have the discount code and any shipping info pm'd to me.

Many thanks
Bob


----------



## freon warrior

Many thanks 182_blue..........:thumb:


----------



## MarkP

182_blue, may I also have the discount code. Time for some fun


----------



## Brazo

I have never checked my transformer until yesterday and its only 750ka 

Rich was using it and noticed less power with his pc than normal!! Shame this guide wasn't around when I bought mine!!!!


----------



## rich75

Hi, just joined and can't yet send PMs, but would like to order a PC, would someone be so kind as to send me a discount code and shipping/import duty info.

cheers

Rich


----------



## Gromit

Decided to take the plunge after hours of arm-aching work on two cars, which achieved very good results, gleaming in the sunlight. The difference on an 11 year and 3 year old car was amazing, but there are still many scratches and swirls to be taken out. Knowing the difference a PC could make, it was time........

Well, ordered mine last Wednesday night and it arrived today (Monday) after the weekend.

Excellent service from Autopia and many thanks from 182_blue for the discount code, and many thanks to all the contributors to this forum that gave me the insight and courage to go ahead with all this :thumb:


----------



## worsy

hi all newbie here thinking about purchasing 1 of the pc and was directed here by vxr rob from vxronline , how do i get the discount code so that i can order ? also with my car being black whats the best polishes to buy please be gentle i'm used to wax on wax off and need to buy 1 of these to make it easier


----------



## twistywizard

Hi could someone send me the Discount code and Import guide

Thanks


----------



## deano_uk

Time to take the plunge.
Could somebody PM me the discount code please


----------



## brympton

*Thank you 182_blue*

Just a quick thank you to 182_blue for putting this thread together and providing the import details. Everything worked out well and I have receicved my PC/SFX kit etc from Autopia :thumb: All I had to do was read this post (which taught me loads anyway) and follow the instructions - easy. I must say how impressed I was with Autopia's packaging, delivery and contents clearly a professional company


----------



## bobreilly

Could anyone pm the discount code me, thanks in advance..


----------



## PewteRS

Any chance of a pm with the discount code please ??


----------



## JayDK

Could somebody send me a Discount code as well? 
Thank you


----------



## dazerc

I've just been reading through the whole 53 pages taken me over a hour.
but can't find the asnwer i'm looking for.

Why do you need to use a big yellow transformer? 
Wouldn't one like this work ok?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Step-Down-Tra...3QQihZ017QQcategoryZ96942QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
surely it should work as in the US people only have to plug the PC straight in to the wall socket.


----------



## Glossmax

dazerc said:


> I've just been reading through the whole 53 pages taken me over a hour.
> but can't find the asnwer i'm looking for.
> 
> Why do you need to use a big yellow transformer?
> Wouldn't one like this work ok?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Step-Down-Tra...3QQihZ017QQcategoryZ96942QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> surely it should work as in the US people only have to plug the PC straight in to the wall socket.


You need a transformer that can take 500W. The one you linked to usually only go to 100w max. The transformer will burn out. I think I read the PC uses 440W (can someone confirm) so 500W gives a little safety margin.
Cheers


----------



## wfenix

i have just bought one ith the sonus pad kit also, excellent write up mate


----------



## amjad175

Hello,

Can I have the discount code and importing guide as well please!

Thanks.


----------



## RustyCallyT

cheers for the guide 

really handy as you can see:


----------



## denisoreilly

could I have the discount guide and import info too please pm'd to me?


----------



## Fiestamk5

I believe you need 10 posts to be able to send/receive PMs :thumb:


----------



## amjad175

OK. Thanks!


----------



## isk85

amazing piece of equipment.. seen some work done by the pc.. im looking to get myself one soon!


----------



## robbo1948

Hi,

Having just joined I cannot PM you, but please could you advise me of the discount codes? Is it cheaper to order a decent polish (like the ones you quoted on your ASBO!) whilst ordering the PC and equipment?

thanks,

Graeme


----------



## baja-king

*Newbie after PC discount code*

Hi I'm new to the forum, have been reading for a while and now i'm hooked so want to order a PC, would someone be kind enough to pm me the discount code.
Many Thanks

Baja:wave:


----------



## dexter

As above, please, gents.

Seems we all want/need the discount code.........so if anyone would be kind enough.........:thumb:


----------



## baja-king

How much is the code worth anyhow?


Baja
:newbie:


----------



## baja-king

Does any body know the difference between the Sonus SFX pads and the DAS pads, cause the DAS are going cheap - end of line maybe? :buffer: 

Baja


:newbie:


----------



## 182_Blue

Get the SFX pads mate, there better than the DAS imo


----------



## Lee_Wo

Can I have the code PM'd to me as well please?


----------



## Kadir

I think it is high time that I invested in a PC myself.. I notice also on the Autopia car care website that they are running a Father's Day promotion so now would be as good a time as any to buy?

I would PM you 182_blue but I dont even have 10 posts to my name!

I came across a thread of yours in which you tested out the Ultimate Detailing Macine (UDM)??? I think I am better off with a Porter Cable but again could do with advice! I've never used a PC or anything of the like before so would appreciate some advice via PM if you do have a moment..?!

If I were to order from Autopia, then I would do so tonight in order to take advantage of the promotional offers currently available but whilst I am at it, are there any other products that should be purchased in conjunction with the PC SFX kit?

BIG thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## Kadir

Hey there fellowes..

Can anyone PM me a discount code for the Autopia website and details of the discount?

Thanks..


----------



## robbo1948

An american site called 'Tools Plus' does the PC for $99 !! Postage to anywhere in the US is $6.50.... good excuse for a vacation to the US I say.

Yes, you still need to buy some add-ons, but you can get them from any of the traders on this site.:buffer:


----------



## Kadir

182_blue said:


> Then sit back an wait for your pc to come.
> 
> Whilst waiting for your pc you will need a 110v transformer, extension, and plug, this can be bought from screwfix (clickable links in yellow below)
> 
> Transformer £39.99
> 
> Extension £19.69
> 
> Plug £3.41


The above links direct me to Tooled-up.com.. Do I purchase the above 3 items from Tooled-up.com or screwfix?


----------



## beggers

Hi, I understand that I cant PM until I have 10 posts under my belt, well hopefully this is my 10th!!  Yippee. It seems like months ago that i started reading all these 49 page, oh there's 55 (correction i made 56) now!! Is it possible that you can send me the discount code and info, looking at ordering the PC this week, prob the SFX kit. Any suggestions on other products that i should get at the same time? How long do the pads last, worth getting any others? Looking at using on my car, but initially, i think i'll practice on my families cars  so will need a range of products to clean up various degrees of swirls to scratches.

Cheers, and happy cleaning guys!!

Paul


----------



## robbo1948

Kadir said:


> The above links direct me to Tooled-up.com.. Do I purchase the above 3 items from Tooled-up.com or screwfix?


Either.... both are about the same in price, etc


----------



## Kadir

Thanks..

I think Tooled Up have a shop not so far from me; so I may just pay them a visit!


----------



## rst1990

good right up there helped me out alot i got me extra bits from screw fix though as it worked out abit cheaper than tooled up hope this helps others :thumb:


----------



## beggers

HI guys, Would anybody be so kind as to PM me the discount details etc. Really keen to get my order in asap.

:buffer: 

Cheers


----------



## darms

Just ordered my 110v tranny and 14m cable from Screwfix as I was sent a £10 discount voucher 

Darms


----------



## SteveOC

Tell me more about this plug - I can't use PM yet.


----------



## darms

yhpm mate....


----------



## scotty328i

Hi there 

Can I have the code aswell please

Thanks


----------



## beggers

What kind of discount are people getting on Autopia, really want to order, but have no code as yet ( :speechles unless somebody want to PM me the code  )


----------



## steve8582

Another newbie interested in getting some products from Autopia, could someone pm the discount codes to me??
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Glenn

Big thanks to 182 Blue, stupid me didn't read the pm properly and had to be guided through almost word by word lol.

placed my first order of a pc from autopia today  

cheers


----------



## beggers

Received the PC today, only ordered on Tuesday, Top service from Autopia! Box delivered slightly wet on one side, but everything inside looks tip top. :thumb: 

Right now just need some good weather!! :buffer: 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## nick-a6

Can someone pm me details for importing and the discount code please 
thanks
Nick


----------



## swiftmetal

nick-a6 said:


> Can someone pm me details for importing and the discount code please
> thanks
> Nick


Can someone also please pm me the discount code please:thumb:


----------



## simonc4

any chance somone could PM me the discount code many thanks


----------



## evojkp

Same here please. Can someone PM me the discount code so I can order mine up.

Thanks.:thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40

Great Guide!Could you please PM me the discount code:thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles

For all those requesting discount codes - read the original post.!!!

Also, the links to tooled up are actually slightly more expensive than screwfix now because their delivery is free (and mega rapid!)


----------



## *James*

Had my PC come today.

Ordered in Monday

Sonus SFX Polisher Kit
Sonus SFX Foam Pad
Polishing Kit
3.5" Dual-Action Spot Pad
Backing Plate
Sonus SFX-1 Spot Pad
Sonus SFX-2 Spot Pad
Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad
Sonus Der Wunder Drying

Arrived today - Friday.

Excellent Service & no problems at customs.


----------



## wrxmania

Can someone PM me the details too - thanks


----------



## wrxmania

Mega piece of kit


----------



## Lancsman

Now I have a problem.....

I've spent over an hour reading this thread and it's fascinating. I'm now convinced I want a PC kit to attack my own cars but as I'm a newbie to the forum I can't PM 182_blue for the critical info on buying from Autopia and any discount codes in operation.

How can I get the info? Any ideas?

Thanks.

Lancsman


----------



## SteveOC

Stick another 9 posts on any thread and with 10 posts you can PM.
It only take you a few minutes.



Lancsman said:


> Now I have a problem.....
> 
> I've spent over an hour reading this thread and it's fascinating. I'm now convinced I want a PC kit to attack my own cars but as I'm a newbie to the forum I can't PM 182_blue for the critical info on buying from Autopia and any discount codes in operation.
> 
> How can I get the info? Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Lancsman


----------



## Lancsman

OK will do, thanks. (Only 8 more to go).

Lancsman


----------



## ianc61

Which is better the PC or the Ultimate Detailing Machine?


----------



## Lancsman

I pondered that too but on the weight of recommendations it would appear that the PC is definitely the front runner. Current exchange rates make it a bargain too.

Lancsman


----------



## ianc61

Been reading a few posts and it seems the UDM has a few teething problems. At least we know the PC works well.


----------



## fezz

Think i'll order a PC tonight, hopefully it will stay nice so i can use it


----------



## Militia

Looks like i'm gonna have to get myself a pc also


----------



## fezz

I spent 371.26USD at 2.021 , worked out as £183 delivered for the long list of things i ordered inc the PC..

Bargain!!! Good time to buy from the states as the exchange rate is good

It only took 3 days to arrive here too!!! cant complain at that!


----------



## Griff

could someone pm me the discount code as I am going to order a udm kit many thanks
Griff
ps so much info here it's a great site :thumb:


----------



## adam_r81

Please can someone pm me tih discount code for autopia, as i want to order a pc


----------



## cheekymeister

I seriously need to get a PC now... :buffer:


----------



## FurioAL

adam_r81 said:


> Please can someone pm me tih discount code for autopia, as i want to order a pc


I would if i had 10 posts lol! have you got an email address?


----------



## dangeruss245

Absolutely raging.....

Ordered my PC on Sunday from Autopia without reading the full thread.

Ahhh,well.........

Full retail price it is then.

Never got around to the discount code conversations.


----------



## bluevortex

Regarding the 110V transformer. My local DIY shop is selling 1.5Kva for £40 +VAT but i notice the original op links to tooled up 1.0Kva - does it matter? Does it need to be 1.0 or would 1.5 be okay??

Cheers

Blue


----------



## FurioAL

bluevortex said:


> Regarding the 110V transformer. My local DIY shop is selling 1.5Kva for £40 +VAT but i notice the original op links to tooled up 1.0Kva - does it matter? Does it need to be 1.0 or would 1.5 be okay??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Blue


I asked the same question in the help section the other day..

The KvA rating of the transformer doesn't matter... a 0.75KvA would suffice for a PC... a more powerful one means you could run other things at the same time, like flood lights etc... but a higher rated one won't harm the tools..

I'd keep your eyes peeled on ebay.. i found a 3.3kvA one for sale on ebay just up the road from me.. bought it for £27 collected.. much cheaper than having to pay postage costs...

Hope that helps!
Alex


----------



## adam_r81

Ordered my PC on friday night, arrived yesterday morning :buffer:


----------



## FurioAL

adam_r81 said:


> Ordered my PC on friday night, arrived yesterday morning :buffer:


I did exactly the same  except i ordered the UDM..

Got the transformer and a selection of polishes.. just hope the 110v extension lead turns up tomorrow!

Alex


----------



## GreigM

Just thought I'd add my experiences to this thread. I've just returned from working in the US for a couple of weeks and ordered a UDM from autopia. Was going to follow the advice on this thread and buy the site transformer but after receiving the UDM I noticed it only needs a 500W transformer, so the 1.0Kva seemed a bit excessive (and expensive) - so ordered one of these while I was there:
http://www.110220volts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=SYM-500&Category_Code=
Now I'm back in the UK I have tested it and the UDM works 100%. It might be worth enquiring about one of these being sent over the pond.

Coupled that with a $5 extension cord and the whole kit set me back under $200 + postage within the US, so its a cheap way to get a UDM/PC....the only issue is that its all bleedin heavy to bring back in your suitcase.

tomorrow I practice on the wife's car


----------



## megaboost

My order went in on the 13th, at present the Autopia tracking number suggests my package is doing laps of the US and Canada while the Parcel Force one just says it's been collected somewhere in the US 

Not too happy at present but we'll see what happens.


----------



## FurioAL

megaboost said:


> My order went in on the 13th, at present the Autopia tracking number suggests my package is doing laps of the US and Canada while the Parcel Force one just says it's been collected somewhere in the US
> 
> Not too happy at present but we'll see what happens.


The autopia tracking only updates at night... i ordered my UDM and accessories from autopia last friday night.. and they attempted to deliver it on monday afternoon... that's mental customer service!

:driver:


----------



## megaboost

FurioAL said:


> The autopia tracking only updates at night... i ordered my UDM and accessories from autopia last friday night.. and they attempted to deliver it on monday afternoon... that's mental customer service!


That's it, rub it in :evil:


----------



## megaboost

LOL, my order has decided a week in Canada is enough so it's turned around and gone back to the US, Autopia have chased it up and it seems it's being returned to them for no apparent reason.

I've been in regular email contact with Autopia and am really impressed with the way they are handling things, it's the courier at fault rather than them but they are bending over backwards to sort things out. Just 5 minutes ago my phone rang and it was them calling to say that they are sending me another order out so that we don't have to wait and see where the last one goes next, can't grumble with that.

So it's delayed but I still haven't bought the 110v stuff (because I'm tight and want a bargain rather than an overkill unit that won't see much use) so it's not too much of an issue yet 

So I'm still impressed with Autopia but I don't like USPS and Parcel Force at the moment.


----------



## StevenC

So, if I were to be buying a PC/UDM - which one would I go for, and can someone e-mail [email protected] with the discount code, thanks.


----------



## FurioAL

StevenC said:


> So, if I were to be buying a PC/UDM - which one would I go for, and can someone e-mail [email protected] with the discount code, thanks.


Emailing you now bud...


----------



## StevenC

UDM with Pad Kit bought. Pretty reasonable as well!


----------



## StevenC

Anyone got an up to date link on how to re-wire the plug as all the links posted in here seem to be dead... (only a few more posts before pm)


----------



## StevenC

And £66 seems a bit expensive for the adapter, plug and extension - anyone recommend something that's cheaper? (again sorry, but the search facility seems to show dead links to screwfix etc)


----------



## johnfmackay

New here and just read your guide to the pc...I see Autopia is offfering 2 machines, the 7424 and the Ultimate 1000...which should I go for? I see the Ultimate come be had with 240 volts which would save on the transformer cost but I haven't heard of the Ultimate before. Any advice greatly received.

Thanks
John


----------



## StevenC

The 240volts isn't ready yet I don't think.

I had this choice to make on Friday, and I decided on the UDM rather than the PC because the UDM seems to have a slightly higher spec than the PC.


----------



## megaboost

I opted for the PC, its tried and tested over a longer period of time and gets the job done.


----------



## FurioAL

It's swings and roundabouts really... buying the porter cable is buying a tried and tested brand name like an ipod.. but the UDM is slightly more powerful and comes with a longer warranty...

As for buying the transformer and leads etc.. i picked up a 3.3kva transformer (way more powerful than needed) off ebay for £27, got the extension lead for £16 on ebay... and just bought an adaptor plug to go on the end of the extension lead from america for about £3...

Here: http://www.fruitridgetools.com/StoreFrontProfiles/DeluxeSFItemDetail.aspx?sfid=136763&i=15098481&c=0

Alex


----------



## Han182

Ive heard that you have to be careful with the clearcoat when using a pc. But after reading this am I right in assuming that the Porter Cable 7424 won't harm the clearcoat?


----------



## jamsam

great guide, definately helped me in importing my pc, thanks


----------



## fergy

Whats better the udm or the pc?


----------



## fergy

Also what type of polish would be recommended for a beginer?


----------



## megaboost

The search button is better than both.


----------



## markymark

I have just ordered myself the Ultimate Detailing Machine. What do I need to convert it when it arrives?


----------



## 182_Blue

use the link in the first post, its a 110v builders type transformer you need


----------



## markymark

182_blue said:


> use the link in the first post, its a 110v builders type transformer you need


Thanks for your help!


----------



## danwalker

can you buy porter cables from the UK? and is there any cheaper alternatives

thanks dan


----------



## 182_Blue

they arent really allowed to be sold in the UK, and they definitely would not be cheaper, the best alternative is the new UK UDM if it ever gets released


----------



## danwalker

from autopia how much is the shipping from america to uK?

thanks dan


----------



## Gunn79

danwalker said:


> from autopia how much is the shipping from america to uK?
> 
> thanks dan


I ordered mine last Sunday, and on the invoice, it quotes shipping as $63.25

That was with a load of pads, some polishes and accessories etc...

:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Gunn79 said:


> I ordered mine last Sunday, and on the invoice, it quotes shipping as $63.25
> 
> That was with a load of pads, some polishes and accessories etc...
> 
> :thumb:


as above really, and at the rate at the moment thats £31


----------



## danwalker

ok thanks


----------



## tommy s

Hiya, im looking at getting a PC or UDM soon. Just wanting the discount codes and advice of what to buy, UDM or PC?? 

Would send a PM but cant as not allowed to as iv not had 10 posts yet.


----------



## gaz12

Great guide cant wait to get a PC and give me motor the once over!!


----------



## freon warrior

Ordered mine, did anyone else see the one on ebay tonight £176.00 +£15.00 postage!!!


----------



## jonnygearbox

i might buy one now  lol


----------



## MartinST

really want to get one of these, can't pm you for discount code as less than 10 posts !! is their still a code available ?


----------



## philyoung531

:thumb: Just order from Utopia, ok you need the tranny and cable but it still works out cheaper!!! 2 dollars to the pound bargin...


freon warrior said:


> Ordered mine, did anyone else see the one on ebay tonight £176.00 +£15.00 postage!!!


----------



## MartinST

All ordered today !! can't wait


----------



## nickvw

I ordered my udm on sunday night and it arrived at 10am this morning well happy!! Top service from autopia.

Just need to wire it up and get polishing.


----------



## sebastian

can i order this machine? i'm from Malaysia


----------



## 182_Blue

sebastian said:


> can i order this machine? i'm from Malaysia


email them :thumb:


----------



## sebastian

182_blue said:


> email them :thumb:


Thanks!! I will send them an email.


----------



## Countdown

I put my order in for the UDM and some other goodies yesterday, cant wait to recieve it :buffer:


----------



## freon warrior

Mine arrived today, well packed and a nice note from David. Very happy bunny cant wait to finish my mates van now.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=43223


----------



## dhracer

I'm taking the plunge and ordering a UDM, can't be bothered to wait anymore for the UK version. Am I right in thinking it takes less than a week to turn up?

If anyone has a code going spare (and some advice re import d u t y ) please PM me  

Is it worth getting one of the kits? I was thinking of going for the sonus sfx kit


----------



## evobaz

dhracer said:


> I'm taking the plunge and ordering a UDM, can't be bothered to wait anymore for the UK version. Am I right in thinking it takes less than a week to turn up?
> 
> If anyone has a code going spare (and some advice re import d u t y ) please PM me
> 
> Is it worth getting one of the kits? I was thinking of going for the sonus sfx kit


I ordered a PC from them just recently, it was ordered on the Sunday night and was at my door on the Thursday morning.

Looking forward to trying it out as I'm a PC virgin


----------



## dundeered

can someone please pm me the discount code please


----------



## todd

Ordered first thing Friday Morning, here on my doorstep at 09:00.

Now that's quality service


----------



## Refined Detail

Snap - Top notch service - ordered Sturday evening, here tuesday AM. Just need to check it works now :lol:


----------



## dundeered

och! i ordeed mine friday morning no here yet..i have had it sent to my works address , ive got a feeling its not h=going to get past customs. anybody else send it to there work


----------



## dundeered

todd said:


> Ordered first thing Friday Morning, here on my doorstep at 09:00.
> 
> Now that's quality service


mine probably stuck at the tay bridge


----------



## todd

dundeered said:


> mine probably stuck at the tay bridge


If it can get past the forth then the tay shouldn't be a problem 

Have you checked your dispatch details, will tell you where it is right now.


----------



## Refined Detail

dundeered said:


> och! i ordeed mine friday morning no here yet..i have had it sent to my works address , ive got a feeling its not h=going to get past customs. anybody else send it to there work


Yup mine was delivered to work - Got paranoid about customs after I submitted my address :lol: But didn't have any issues


----------



## dundeered

todd said:


> If it can get past the forth then the tay shouldn't be a problem
> 
> Have you checked your dispatch details, will tell you where it is right now.


got an email from them and checked tracking it says left los ang friday morning , does not appear to say anymore where should i look


----------



## todd

dundeered said:


> got an email from them and checked tracking it says left los ang friday morning , does not appear to say anymore where should i look


My timings

Delivered Abroad GREAT BRITAIN 10/02/07 9:18am

Out of Foreign Customs GREAT BRITAIN 10/02/07 1:16am

Arrived Abroad GREAT BRITAIN 10/01/07 11:08pm

International Dispatch UNITED STATES 09/29/07 10:59am

Processed LONG BEACH CA 90810 09/29/07 10:52am

Electronic Shipping SAN DIEGO CA 92123 09/28/07 6:46pm
Info Received

Processed SAN DIEGO CA 92137 09/28/07 6:29pm


----------



## l33

Hi guys.
Well, after reading all this detailing stuff, I NEED a porter cable machine (although I haven't rulled out the UDM).
I will get from Autopia. 

I don't know how to connect the plugs and extention leads etc but I'm sure its on this forum somewhere?

Please can someone PM me with an "import guide" (if such a thing exists) and a discount code too ASAP please?
I am wanting to order today so I can use next week on my week off work.

Cheers,
Lee.


----------



## dundeered

hi lee , 
go to page 1 of this guide and read from there , all your ?'s will be answered


Todd - where can i get the info you have is it from the link they email you


----------



## todd

l33 said:


> Please can someone PM me with an "import guide" (if such a thing exists) and a discount code too ASAP please?
> I am wanting to order today so I can use next week on my week off work.
> 
> Cheers,
> Lee.


Have you seen what the thread title is 

Go to the very first post 

This should also help as you'll need the following as well as the UDM

I got this from www.rapidonline.com

Order Code Description Sale Unit Unit Price Quantity Line Total 
23-2308 SPLASHPROOF MOULDED PLUG 16A110V 2POLERC Each £2.80 1 £2.80 
88-1953 SITE TRANSFORMER 3300VA RC Each £39.00 1 £39.00 
23-0339 14M EXTENSION CABLE 110V YELLOW 2.5MM RC Each £13.95 1


----------



## todd

dundeered said:


> hi lee ,
> go to page 1 of this guide and read from there , all your ?'s will be answered
> 
> Todd - where can i get the info you have is it from the link they email you


LOL, to slow I am!

Yeah, will be on the confirmation email.


----------



## l33

dundeered said:


> hi lee ,
> go to page 1 of this guide and read from there , all your ?'s will be answered
> 
> Todd - where can i get the info you have is it from the link they email you


Thanks for the reply.
I had seen page 1 and where to get the transformer etc and where to buy from across the pond - excellent info.

The link for HOW to wire the 110v does not work for me.

I cannot PM anyone to ask for discount codes or info on the customes duty as I have less than 10 posts to my name.

Cheers,
Lee

Edited to say, thanks to whoever PM'd me but as I have fewer than 10 posts I cant actually read a PM either. Never mind. I have ordered regardless and found a random discount code of google which gave me 10% off the price of the order.
Now I just have to wait for the postie.


----------



## dundeered

l33 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I had seen page 1 and where to get the transformer etc and where to buy from across the pond - excellent info.
> 
> The link for HOW to wire the 110v does not work for me.
> 
> I cannot PM anyone to ask for discount codes or info on the customes duty as I have less than 10 posts to my name.
> 
> Cheers,
> Lee
> 
> Edited to say, thanks to whoever PM'd me but as I have fewer than 10 posts I cant actually read a PM either. Never mind. I have ordered regardless and found a random discount code of google which gave me 10% off the price of the order.
> Now I just have to wait for the postie.


it was me , it was only 10% percent so no worse off


----------



## l33

Thanks all the same.
Its just a waiting game now.

How can I find out how hard the paint is on my BMW X5 and my TVR 400se?


----------



## dundeered

thats my UDM arrived , great service from autopia, cant wait to try out this weekend ,
p.s can now see how they manager to bypass customs ...:thumb:


----------



## 14N-FR

Can someone please PM me the discount code. I am really wanting to order a UDM before the weekend.


----------



## mathmos

and if someone wouldnt mind and PM me the discount code too it would be appreciated.


----------



## dundeered

> Detailing World and Autopia - Our OFFICIAL Discount code
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thats right folks....
> 
> After some conversations with Autopia I have managed to negotiate our own discount code
> 
> From now on if you use the code DETAILINGWORLD you will get a 10% discount from your order. (subject to a minimum $30 spend - Not that that will be hard!)
> 
> Heres the link to the Autopia Store - Clicky
> 
> DWC


does no one check other threads:thumb:


----------



## l33

Well, mine left LA early hours of Wednesday 03rd (about 15 hours after placing the order!!!)  

I'm guessing its probably arrived in the UK by now but due to the postal strikes, I'm unlikely to see until the tail end of next week.


----------



## garfie_1999

If you join their forum (free) you get a 15% discount code


----------



## Millionéire

garfie_1999 said:


> If you join their forum (free) you get a 15% discount code


I joined, how do you get the code??


----------



## megaboost

Millionéire said:


> I joined, how do you get the code??


They email it to you.


----------



## MarkH

Whats the rough price of these delivered now with all the kit etc?


----------



## kirbrot

I just ordered the UDM SFX kit and one each of the 4" SFX pads and a 3.5" backing plate.

Total debited from my card was £145.35


----------



## aJay

Could somebody please point me in the direction of the wiring guide for a UDM?

The link at the start of this guide doesn't work.

Thanks


----------



## kirbrot

Received my UDM at lunchtime (fri), ordered Sunday PM. Fantastic turnaround and no "extra" charges to be pay.

Wired it up and jobs a good'un, just need one of my mates to volunteer their car so i can try it on theirs first before setting to mine


----------



## mobitune

Quick message for 182_blue - THANKS! thanks to you my credit card has just taken a hammering    

Seriously though, thanks dude.... great guide.


----------



## aJay

kirbrot said:


> Received my UDM at lunchtime (fri), ordered Sunday PM. Fantastic turnaround and no "extra" charges to be pay.
> 
> Wired it up and jobs a good'un, just need one of my mates to volunteer their car so i can try it on theirs first before setting to mine


Exactly the same as me! Although I'm just stealing mother's car for the weekend to work some magic on it!


----------



## Tommobot

Could someone please tell be, by PM if in needs to be what the information with Customs is. Looked quite a bit through this thread and couldnt seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Skee

Pm me a coupon code! Please!!! Porter looks reallynice,, !!!!!


----------



## Clone

Nice guide looking at getting one soon


----------



## Skee

I cant seem to get any Coupon code,, does this not work anymore???


----------



## Ch!lledBudwei2er

If I could get a discount code it would be very much appreciated


----------



## 51Sneyd

Game on :buffer: Xmas has come early, look what Santa (dressed as a postie) just left ...










Autopia - excellent :thumb: and so is the $ to £ 
.


----------



## Trune

are there still any discount codes for this?


----------



## blackpug

Trune said:


> are there still any discount codes for this?


Ditto


----------



## Skee

blackpug said:


> Ditto


yeah are there?????


----------



## BillN

how do I get a discount code

and

what stuff, pads etc., should I buy with it

I am a Newbie to all this stuff

I have a 1989 Porsche 911 in Black which I have had since new - always cherished but I have only ever washed and polished it using Mer Polish

I would like to spend a couple of days giving it the best clean and polish possible

It has always been stored over the winter in my garage

Appreciate any advice that you can give me - I have read through the PC and detailing stuff but I just need a simple list of what to do and what to use

Cheers


----------



## todd

Any chance of updating the original post to warn folk about cutting the plug off and voiding their warranty?


----------



## swiftflo

Discount code please if this deal is still live.

Thanks


----------



## swiftflo

Ah well guess this deal is dead.


----------



## bigbenstrikes

hey there i have made a wee shopping list of around the 236pound mark including delivery on the site you mentioned and was wondering what the discount includes.. does it include everything i buy or what? 
Thanks..


----------



## Faythur

Not sure whether a discount is still available as I see the last post prior to yours was over a year ago.....

If you are from the UK, I think there are cheaper/better machines available now.


----------



## RobF50

Does anyone know what tool I need in order to swap backing plates ?


----------



## edition

Great thread!


----------

